# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Sorgenkind Amalgam

## Pakur

Ich seh mich die ganze Zeit Amalgamfllungen rausbohren, die noch einigermaen gut sitzen.

Teilweise waren die Dinger 30 Jahren drin und keine Spur von Karies. Die Patienten betteln quasi drum die alten Fllungen rauszubekommen und wollen Komposit gelegt bekommen.

Leider ist es doch recht hufig, dass man Komposit ex macht, erstmal Probleme hat die ******** komplett zu entfernen und dann ist meistens auch noch dick Fule drunter.

Wenn ich mal ne Fllung im in der Molarenregion bekommen sollte wirds auf jeden Fall ne Amalgam.

Wie seht ihr das Ganze?

----------


## actin

> Ich seh mich die ganze Zeit Amalgamfllungen rausbohren, die noch einigermaen gut sitzen....


So war es bei mir auch.  Ich hatte  noch nie Probleme mit meinen Zhnen.   Hatte zwar ein paar uralte Amalgamfllungen,  aber   ich habe noch alle eigenen Zhne und Zahnschmerzen kenne ich nicht.   
        Trotzdem hab ich   vor ber zehn Jahren  meine   Amalgamfllungen teils durch Komposites, teils durch Goldinlays ersetzen lassen und frage mich heute auch, ob das sinnvoll war.    

        Amalgamfllungen sehen zwar potthsslich aus, aber fr die Zhne sollen sie das Beste sein.  Und fr die Goldinlays musste doch relativ viel intakte Substanz weggefrst werden.

         Inzwischen   frage ich  mich: 
 Was ist, wenn bei den Inlays oder Kompositfllungen an den bergangsbereichen   Karies anfngt und man sie    nicht rechtzeitig entdeckt?   Reicht es, alle sechs Monate vom Zahnarzt mit  der Sonde kontrollieren zu lassen oder wie sollte man da vorgehen?   Neulich wurde ja hier ber Rntgenaufnahmen zwecks Kariesfrherkennung diskutiert.  Das hat mich doch nachdenklich gemacht.




> .... und dann ist meistens auch noch dick Fule drunter.


Edit: 
  Wie bemerkt rechtzeitig,  dass sich unter einem Inlay bzw. einer Kompositfllung Karies auszubreiten beginnt, obwohl man keine Beschwerden hat? Vermutlich nur  durch Rntgen?

----------


## Dense

Wenn ich da mal als Patient (nicht als Medizinstudentin) ganz dumm nachfragen darf...  :Nixweiss: 

Gibt es da keine Richtlinien oder sowas? Ich blicke bei dieser ganzen Amalgam-Geschichte nmlich so berhaupt nicht mehr durch... Habe 2 Fllungen und das schon seit ber 10 Jahren, habe keine Probleme damit.

Mein Zahnarzt daheim meint, wre alles OK, kann so bleiben wie es ist.
Hier in Dresden erzhlt mir der Zahni immer, die wre total schdlich, ich solle sie endlich rausmachen lassen und und und...  :Nixweiss: 

Da blickt doch keiner mehr durch... Mmm...

Achja, sorry fr halb OT...  :hmmm...: 

Liebe Gre, Dense

----------


## flopipop

wenn keine probleme auftreten - NICHT rausmachen lassen! amalgam ist zur zeit die beste versorgung im seitenzahnbereich  :hmmm...:

----------


## hennessy

> amalgam ist zur zeit die beste versorgung im seitenzahnbereich


Dieses statement ist genauso falsch wie wenn ich sagen wrde: "Amalgam ist zur Zeit die schlechteste Versorgung im Seitenzahnbereich."

Hab grad wenig Zeit. Spter mehr!
gru
hennessy

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Meine Amalgam-Fllung rechts (jaaaa, nur eine) verhlt sich nun seit fast 30 Jahren ruhig. Ich bin sauzufrieden damit.

Als ich aber vor ein paar Jahren auf dere anderen Seite die andere habe rauspopeln lassen, fingen nach kurzer Zeit schon Probleme an. Mein Nerv fhlte sich gergert durch die Popelei und Tiefbohrerei, dass er letztendlich gezogen werden musste. Neuer Kunststoff drber...... mit dem Ergebnis, dass der Zahn soooo sprde wurde, dass er vor einem Steinchen im Kamp's Eck kapitulierte.

Meine Zahnrztin meinte damals irgendwas in der Richtung, dass es doof gewesen sei, auf den Zahn ohne Nerv Kunststoff zu legen. Dadurch sei der erst so richtig sprde geworden. Und irgendwie soll noch die Wurzel verklebt gewesen sein...... 

(War wohl ein Stckchen abgebrochen, und der Zahnarzt hatte damals gemeint: Oooooh, das muss alles raus, das ist sooooo schdlich, und berhaupt ist Kunststoff doch viel schner)

 :Nixweiss: 

Die keine Ahnung habende Daisy, der aber so schnell niemand an die noch jungfruliche Amalgam-Fllung kommt (die ebenso schon Silberjubilum hatte  :Grinnnss!: ).

----------


## flopipop

> Dieses statement ist genauso falsch wie wenn ich sagen wrde: "Amalgam ist zur Zeit die schlechteste Versorgung im Seitenzahnbereich."


n, warum. es gibt viele studien, die belegen, dass gerade bei klasse II kavitten im seitenzahbereich amalgam das mittel der wahl ist.

man muss natrlich vor allem die indikation beachten..wenn der defekt z.b. so gro ist, dass die wnde so dnn sind dass frakturgefahr besteht, dann gilt das natrlich nicht..

----------


## hennessy

Einige Gedanken zu Fllungswerkstoffen:
Vorausschicken mchte ich, dass im folgenden meine eigene Meinung dargelegt wird, die keinerlei Anspruch auf Vollkommenheit erhebt. 

Amalgam:
Vorteile: probater Werkstoff, bestens untersucht, billig, hlt im Seitenzahnbereich den Kaudruck bestens aus, einfach zu verarbeiten, langlebig.
Nachteile: optisch suboptimal, enthlt mindestens zu 50 % reinstes Quecksilber. Quecksilber hat die unangenehme Eigenschaft, dass es die Blut-Hirn-Schranke durchdringen kann. Dort wird es verstoffwechselt zu Methyl-Quecksilber und reichert sich in der Hirnmasse an, da es aufgrund der genderten Moleklgre nicht mehr zurck kann. Aufgrund dessen werden gesundheitsschdigende Eigenschaften diskutiert.

Kunststoff:
Vorteile: optisch ansprechender Werkstoff, einigermaen preiswert.
Nachteile: uerst!!!!!! verarbeitungssensibel. Bei nicht peinlichster Befolgung der Verarbeitungsvorschriften (z.B. Kofferdam ist obligat, mehrere minimal dicke Schichten auftragen, jede Schicht extra auspolymerisieren, Einhalten der ST) wird Kunststoff zum Bakteriennhrboden. Nur bei kleinen, schmelzbegrenzten Defekten geeignet.

Gold:
Vorteile: Hlt den Kaudruck bedenkenlos aus, sehr langlebig, beliebig groe Defekte (bis hin zur berkronung des Zahnes) behandelbar, bei richtiger Verarbeitung und entsprechender Metallauswahl sehr dicht (z.B. Goldhmmerfllung oder Goldinlay).
Nachteile: optisch indiskutabel, relativ teuer.

Keramik:
Vorteile: perfekte Optik und Transluzenz
Nachteile: verarbeitungssensibel, sehr teuer, ideal sind nur schmelzbegrenzte Defekte, Radioaktivitt wird diskutiert.

Glasionomer-Zement:
Vorteile: einigermaen ansprechende Optik, auch als Unterfllung bzw. Langzeitprov. verwendbar, biologisch unbedenklich.
Nachteile: nicht langlebig, nicht so kaudruckstabil wie Metall.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte etwas helfen. Auf gehts in die Diskussion!
gru
hennessy

----------


## flopipop

alles richtig!

ich kann vielleicht noch ein paar sachen hinzufgen, und zwar bei amalgam ist es vllig richtig, dass bei leuten mit vielen amalgam-fllungen vermehrt quecksilberablagerungen im gehirn nachgewiesen wurden. dass diese in irgendeiner form schdlich sein sollen, hat man trotz intensiver forschung nicht nachweisen knnen. an die amalgamdiskussion bezglich der schdlichkeit sollte man nicht ohne bedenken rangehen, aber auch zu sagen "amalgam ist gift" o.. aus der presse, ist auch totaler schwachsinn, da es ja nicht nachgewiesen wurde.

bei keramik kann ich nur noch die gefahr der abrasion des antagonisten erwhnen, da keramik schon ziemlich hart ist.

gold hat den vorteil, dass es relativ weich ist und man es anfinieren kann..

moderne komposite sind zur zeit relativ weit fortgeschritten und knnen auch bei nicht optimaler indikation, sprich seitenzahnbereich klasse II als alternative zu amalgam verwendet werden. 
ja..mehr fllt mir auch nicht ein...

----------


## hennessy

> n, warum. es gibt viele studien, die belegen, dass gerade bei klasse II kavitten im seitenzahbereich amalgam das mittel der wahl ist.
> 
> man muss natrlich vor allem die indikation beachten..wenn der defekt z.b. so gro ist, dass die wnde so dnn sind dass frakturgefahr besteht, dann gilt das natrlich nicht..


Na also, Du relativierst ja bereits Dein Pauschal-Urteil  :hmmm...:  
und bei Klasse II-Defekten ist ein Inlay jedenfalls eine zu diskutierende Alternative. Mittel der Wahl ist die Therapie, die der Patient nach Abwgung aller Vor-und Nachteile wnscht.

gru
hennessy

----------


## Doctse

Was ist denn mit Ormocer? Taugt das was?   :Nixweiss:

----------


## hennessy

> Inzwischen   frage ich  mich: 
> Was ist, wenn bei den Inlays oder Kompositfllungen an den bergangsbereichen   Karies anfngt und man sie    nicht rechtzeitig entdeckt?   Reicht es, alle sechs Monate vom Zahnarzt mit  der Sonde kontrollieren zu lassen oder wie sollte man da vorgehen?   Neulich wurde ja hier ber Rntgenaufnahmen zwecks Kariesfrherkennung diskutiert.  Das hat mich doch nachdenklich gemacht.


Wie sieht denn das Ergebnis Deines Nachdenkens aus? Deine Meinung ber Rntgendiagnostik wrde mich schon mal interessieren.

gru
hennessy

----------


## actin

> ... Mittel der Wahl ist die Therapie, die der Patient nach Abwgung aller Vor-und Nachteile wnscht.


...nachdem ihm  der Zahnarzt die Vor- und Nachteile der einzelnen Therapien mit der richtigen Gewichtung nahegebracht hat.  :hmmm...:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hennessy

> Was ist denn mit Ormocer? Taugt das was?


Aufgrund der in fast allen Parametern deutlich besseren Feinsthybrid-Composites  haben Ormocere so gut wie keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr.

gru
hennessy

----------


## Doctse

> Aufgrund der in fast allen Parametern deutlich besseren Feinsthybrid-Composites  haben Ormocere so gut wie keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr.
> 
> gru
> hennessy


Das sag ich mal meinem Zahnarzt, wo er mir letztes Jahr 3 Fllungen davon verpasst hat   ::-oopss:

----------


## actin

> Deine Meinung ber Rntgendiagnostik wrde mich schon mal interessieren.


ber den Einsatz von Rntgendiagnostik zwecks Kariesfrherkennung hab ich mir noch keine endgltige Meinung gebildet.   
*Eure* Meinung dazu wre wesentlich interessamnter als meine.

----------


## hennessy

> Das sag ich mal meinem Zahnarzt, wo er mir letztes Jahr 3 Fllungen davon verpasst hat


auch wenn ich jetzt wieder eine Lawine lostrete: Wann fand die letzte R-Kontrolle der Fllungen statt? Nach einem Jahr Tragedauer sollte zwar nichts passiert sein, aber Kontrolle ist besser als Vertrauen.

lg
hennessy

----------


## Doctse

> auch wenn ich jetzt wieder eine Lawine lostrete: Wann fand die letzte R-Kontrolle der Fllungen statt? Nach einem Jahr Tragedauer sollte zwar nichts passiert sein, aber Kontrolle ist besser als Vertrauen.
> 
> lg
> hennessy


Ich wurde im letzten zwecks Diagnostik und Status gerntgt, weil ich dank Zahnarzt-Phobie 6 Jahre nimmer beim Zahni war (der letzte hat ein Stck Draht in meiner Trachea versenkt, das danach folgende Desaster kann man sich ja mehr oder weniger ausmalen   :was ist das...?:  ). Die Fllungen hab ich seit Juli bzw. Oktober.

----------


## hennessy

> bei keramik kann ich nur noch die gefahr der abrasion des antagonisten erwhnen, da keramik schon ziemlich hart ist.


das stimmt heutzutage auch nicht mehr hundertprozentig. Sowohl Vickers als auch Shore-Hrte nhern sich der von Schmelz an (siehe z.B. Empress II)




> moderne komposite sind zur zeit relativ weit fortgeschritten und knnen auch bei nicht optimaler indikation, sprich seitenzahnbereich klasse II als alternative zu amalgam verwendet werden.


und genau darin liegt die Gefahr: wenn Du nicht uerst sorgfltig arbeitest fabrizierst Du einen Bakterien-Nhrboden mit einer fulminanten Sekundrkaries als Folge. Deshalb bin ich sehr zurckhaltend mit Kunststoff im SZB.

gru
hennessy

----------


## actin

> ... wenn Du nicht uerst sorgfltig arbeitest fabrizierst Du einen Bakterien-Nhrboden mit einer fulminanten Sekundrkaries als Folge. Deshalb bin ich sehr zurckhaltend mit Kunststoff im SZB.


Und deshalb wsste ich gern, woran man mgliichst frh erkennt,  ob unter der Composite-Fllung noch alles in Ordnung ist. Wohl nur mit Rntgen? Soll man solche Zhne regelmig rntgen lassen?

----------


## hennessy

ich mcht kein allgemeines Urteil abgeben. Aber in meiner Praxis wird alle 2 Jahre gerntgt.

gru
hennessy

----------


## actin

Machst Du das auch, wenn der Patient keinerlei Beschwerden hat?

 Das ist bei mir noch nie gemacht worden,  aber ich berlege seit einiger Zeit, ob ich das mal bei den Zhnen mit Kunststoff-Fllung machen lassen soll.

  Andere Frage:  Knnte  man kleine Kunststoff-Fllungen in den Molaren durch Keramik ersetzen?

----------


## hennessy

> Machst Du das auch, wenn der Patient keinerlei Beschwerden hat?
> 
>  Das ist bei mir noch nie gemacht worden,  aber ich berlege seit einiger Zeit, ob ich das mal bei den Zhnen mit Kunststoff-Fllung machen lassen soll.
> 
>   Andere Frage:  Knnte  man kleine Kunststoff-Fllungen in den Molaren durch Keramik ersetzen?


manchmal kann es sein, dass ein Zahn symptomlos ber die Wupper geht. Insofern erscheint es mir (meine Meinung) angebracht, alle 2 Jahre eine R-Kontrolle durchzufhren. 
Unter kleinen Fllungen verstehe ich Fllungen, die ausschlielich die Kauflche betreffen. Selbstverstndlich ist es mglich, kleine Fllungen durch Keramik zu ersetzen. ABER: Keramik-Inlays mssen i.d.R. geklebt werden und fast alle Kleber enthalten wiederum Kunststoffe. Auerdem ist der Verbund zwischen Kunststoff und Schmelz (im Gegensatz zur Verbindung Kunststoff-Dentin) bei richtiger Anwendung sehr innig und deshalb wrde ich diese Fllungen belassen und kontrollieren.

gru
hennessy

----------


## actin

Danke.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hennessy

> Danke.


gerne!

----------


## jabba666

nachdem ich jetzt seit mehr als einem jahr reichlich kons erfahrungen gemacht habe,weiss ich mich besttigt und sage:meine amalgame lasse ich mir nur ber meine leiche rausnehmen!

----------


## actin

> ..... meine amalgame lasse ich mir nur ber meine leiche rausnehmen!


Ich  wrde meine auch nicht mehr rausnehmen lassen.

----------


## milz

Wieviele Zahnrzte setzen denn noch Amalgam ein? Macht ja nicht mehr jeder, soweit ich wei.

----------


## flopipop

> Wieviele Zahnrzte setzen denn noch Amalgam ein? Macht ja nicht mehr jeder, soweit ich wei.


ja, stimmt..aber schade. amalgam lohnt sich halt nicht...kunstoff kann man besser abrechnen..

----------


## hennessy

> kunstoff kann man besser abrechnen..


bis dann die Patienten weglaufen, weil unter jeder zweiten Kunststofffllung Karies ist.

gru
hennessy

----------


## Salmonella

> Wieviele Zahnrzte setzen denn noch Amalgam ein? Macht ja nicht mehr jeder, soweit ich wei.


ich zumindest kenne keinen zahnarzt, der komplett darauf verzichtet...

----------


## holtman

> ich zumindest kenne keinen zahnarzt, der komplett darauf verzichtet...


ich schon, die mehrheit sogar. ich zimmer's noch rein, und bin eigentlich ganz glcklich damit - weil's eben fr umme eine wirklich gute versorgung ist.

----------


## hennessy

> ich zumindest kenne keinen zahnarzt, der komplett darauf verzichtet...


ich kenne einen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Salmonella

> ich kenne einen


wenn du das bist, dann kenn ich ab sofort auch einen   :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemalige Userin 24092013

na toll, jetzt weiss ich wieder nicht, was ich nehmen soll.
 :Nixweiss:   :Nixweiss:   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Flauta

JEdenfalls bin ich jetzt beruhigt, dass nicht alles schlecht ist am Amalgam.
Hatte nie Probleme und mein einzig geflltes Zhnchen ist gut erzogen. Das bleibt auch hoffentlich so!

----------


## ehemalige Userin 24092013

Ich hatte und habe nie was gegen Amalgam gehabt.
Leider muss aber demnchste eine Fllung raus, die nicht rausmsste, wenn mir nicht so ein Depp einen so dummen berstand mitten in der Zahnlcke gebaut htte.

----------


## actin

Ich hatte auch nie Probleme mit dem Amalgam und  mein  ZA hat mich nicht dazu berredet, es rausmachen zu lassen. Er arbeitet weiterhin mit Amalgam, wenn der Patient es wnscht.  

  Ich hab mir damals die Amalgamfllungen durch Goldinlays ersetzen  lassen, weil ich dachte, das wre was fr die Ewigkeit. Wenn man mir gesagt htte, dass die sich auch trotz optimaler Pflege lockern knnen, htte ich das nicht machen  lassen. Zum Glck ist es  bisher - also  15 Jahre lang - gut gegangen.  

  Und dass sich unter Komposits Karies  unbemerkt heftig ausbreiten kann, hatte man mir auch nicht gesagt.   Wenn ich das gewusst htte, htte ich mir nie so eine Fllung machen lassen.

----------


## actin

http://deposit.ddb.de/cgi-bin/dokser...=972307842.pdf

  Das ist eine Diss.ber die Ergebnisse einer Studie zu einem neuen Komposit-Fllstoff. 
  Die Studie wurde an Patienten durchgefhrt, die kein Amalgam als erste Fllung haben wollten und an  Patienten, die  Amalgamfllungen durch ein Komposit ersetzen lassen wollten.  
  Die Ethikkommission hat wegen schlechter Ergebnisse den   vorzeitigen Abbruch der Studie verlangt!

----------


## unclejohn

> Keramik:
> Vorteile: perfekte Optik und Transluzenz
> Nachteile: verarbeitungssensibel, sehr teuer, ideal sind nur schmelzbegrenzte Defekte, Radioaktivitt wird diskutiert.


Wo kommt denn da die Radioaktivitt her?! Ich habe nmlich eine sehr groe Keramik"fllung" (halber Zahn weg...)   :Grinnnss!: . Muss ich mir da jetzt Sorgen machen?!

lg

----------


## actin

> Wo kommt denn da die Radioaktivitt her?!


Keramikwerkstoffe knnen Uran(spuren) enthalten. Bei dessen radioaktivem Zerfall entsteht Radon, das entweichen kann.

----------


## yo969

> ich zimmer's noch rein, und bin eigentlich ganz glcklich damit - weil's eben fr umme eine wirklich gute versorgung ist.


jetzt nur mal so als beispiel ...

also ich muss mich erstmal entschuldigen, denn ich bin kein za-studi. jedoch hab ich hier aus interesse reingeschaut ins forum, weil ich wissen wollte, wie heutzutage das thema amalgam bei studierenden und so gehandhabt wird.

wollte eigentlich einen thread erstellen, aber hier gabs ja schon diesen ellenlangen (allein die lnge zeigt ja eigentlich auch schon, wie umstritten amalgam ist).

nun bin ich aber doch recht erschttert, muss ich sagen. ich dachte, die (angehenden) zahnrzte von heute seien doch wieder etwas sensibilisierter und vorsichtiger?

nicht zuletzt geht es ja auch nicht nur um die gesundheit eurer patienten, sondern auch um eure eigene gesundheit (man schaue da mal nach statistiken im zusammenhang mit krperlichen und geistigen beschwerden, suizidrate, infertilitt bei rztinnen und artzhelferinnen, im zusammenhang mit amalgam).

lernt ihr eigentlich berhaupt irgendetwas ber die gefhrlichkeit von quecksilber und amalgam?

das soll jetzt keine beleidigung sein, nur eine wirklich ernst gemeinte erstaunte und neugierige frage eines laien, der sich mit dem thema intensiv auseinandergesetzt hat und betroffene kennt, die eine diagnostizierte, chronische quecksilbervergiftung aufgrund des amalgams haben.

interessieren wrde mich jetzt ein ernsthafter, sachlicher austausch (auch wenn meine einfhrung anders geklungen haben mag).

mit besten gren in die runde,
hauts ruhig drauf, ich kanns vertragen ;)

yo

----------


## anba

> ...*man schaue da mal nach statistiken* im zusammenhang mit krperlichen und *geistigen beschwerden*, suizidrate, infertilitt *bei rztinnen* und artzhelferinnen, im zusammenhang mit amalgam....


Hast *Du* da schon mal nachgeschaut und kannst valide Quellen dazu posten?
 Andernsfalls wre  es   nur das Schren  einer Amalgamhysterie  und -hypochondrie.  

 Speziell die Belege fr amalgambedingte geistige Beschwerden von rztinnen wrden mich interessieren.

----------


## actin

> ...
>  man schaue da mal nach statistiken im zusammenhang mit krperlichen und geistigen beschwerden, suizidrate, infertilitt bei rztinnen und artzhelferinnen, im zusammenhang mit amalgam


Mich als kinderliebe Omi wrden vor allem die Belege fr die amalgambedingte Infertilitt von rztinnen und Arzthelferinnen interessieren.

----------


## okulix

Aber am interessantesten wren die Belege fr  amalgambedingte Suizide von rzten und Arzthelferinnen.

----------


## yo969

selbstverstndlich kann ich euch die entsprechenden quellen gerne heraussuchen und posten.

im gegenzug wrde ich aber gerne von euch wissen, auf welchen grundlagen eure berzeugung der unbedenklichkeit des amalgams fut (bitte auch mit entsprechenden studien). 

es wrde mich auch wirklich sehr interessieren, wie im studium dieses thema abgehandelt wird. 

im moment kommt es mir so vor, als ob ihr das selbst noch nie, z.b. anhand von literatur oder hnlichem, nachgeprft habt, ob es nun so oder so sein knnte. jeder hat ja erstmal (wie bei allen themen) seine unbedarfte meinung dazu und diese ist dann erstmal so ... ich nehm mich da natrlich auch nicht aus, logo. jedoch habe ich mich, glaub ich, irgendwie mehr mit dem thema beschftigt als ihr ... also bitte, berzeugt mich davon, dass das was ich erzhle schmarrn ist. dann kann ich nmlich auch wieder ruhig schlafen   :Friedenstaube:  

also, dann mal los ...

yo

----------


## Derma

> selbstverstndlich kann ich euch die entsprechenden quellen gerne heraussuchen und posten.


Ich bitte sehr darum.




> im gegenzug wrde ich aber gerne von euch wissen, auf welchen grundlagen eure berzeugung der unbedenklichkeit des amalgams fut (bitte auch mit entsprechenden studien).


Die beruht auf der Nichtexistenz valider Studien, die Deine Behauptungen belegen.

----------


## docmoechtegern

Wow,  witzige Diskussion hier.  

Irgendwie erinnert mich das an die Homopathen.

Denen ist  es bis heute nicht gelungen,  einen naturwissenschaftlichen Beweis fr die Richtigkeit von Hahnemanns Hypothesen (Wassergedchtnis und so) zu erbringen, obwohl dafr eine Million Dollar ausgesetzt ist.  

 Statt dessen fordern sie von anderen, den Beweis dafr zu erbringen, dass Hahnemanns Hypothesen falsch sind. LOL

----------


## flopipop

> nicht zuletzt geht es ja auch nicht nur um die gesundheit eurer patienten, sondern auch um eure eigene gesundheit (man schaue da mal nach statistiken im zusammenhang mit krperlichen und geistigen beschwerden, suizidrate, infertilitt bei rztinnen und artzhelferinnen, im zusammenhang mit amalgam).
> 
> das soll jetzt keine beleidigung sein, nur eine wirklich ernst gemeinte erstaunte und neugierige frage eines laien, der sich mit dem thema intensiv auseinandergesetzt hat und betroffene kennt, die eine diagnostizierte, chronische quecksilbervergiftung aufgrund des amalgams haben.
> yo


@yo969

wir lernen viel ber amalgam, keine sorge. ich weiss nicht auf welche weise du dich so sehr mit der thematik auseinandergesetzt hast, aber amalgam ist der am meisten untersuchte fllungswerkstoff und seine schdlichkeit wurde * nicht* nachgewiesen. 

das gefhrliche an amalgam sind die dmpfe. diese dmpfe werden frei, wenn die fllung gelegt wird und wenn sie wieder entfernt wird. das ausgehrtete amalgam gibt nicht mehr quecksilber frei, als ne thunfischkonserve. das heisst dass gerade der, der sich alten fllungen rausbohren lsst, bekommt den ganzen quecksilber-dampf ins gehirn geboten.

ich kenne deine betroffene nicht, aber in den meisten fllen handelt es sich bei den ganzen amalgam-allergien, vergiftungen, geistige benschwerden und suizidraten nicht um amalgam als ursache, sondern um psychosomatische bescherden.

aber manche leute sind halt unbeirrbar und glauben alles was in der bildzeitung steht. gerade solche braucht man gar nicht erst versuchen davon abzubringen, deren alten und gut funktionierenden amalgam-fllungen ersetzen zu lassen. bringt nix, die sind stur.  die haben irgendwo was gelesen und meinen,ihre geistige strung bzw. suizidversuch komme vom amalgam. tut mir leid, aber diejenigen, die wegen amalgamfllungen suizidgefhrdet o.. sein sollen, empfehle ich vor dem zahnarztbesuch tatschlich einen psychiater aufzusuchen.

----------


## yo969

ok, dann mcht ich zuerst noch auf eure antworten eingehen, wenns genehm ist:

@derma:

- lesematerial folgt sogleich ;)
- deine berzeugung beruht auf der nichtexistenz der studien? trotzdem muss es doch studien geben, die die ungefhrlichkeit besttigen knnen, oder? da htte ich wirklich gerne hinweise zu ... konnte nmlich nix finden und bisher konnte mir auch keiner so etwas nennen.

@docmoechtegern:

nichtsdestoweniger hat hier bisher noch niemand mir hinweise auf studien gegeben, die die unbedenklichkeit belegen. du kannst dir also auch an die eigene nase fassen, mir kommt es nmlich genauso vor wie dir, nur eben andersherum ;)

@flopipop:

auch hier wieder: sie wurde nicht nachgewiesen, sagst du. dass amalgam einer der meist untersuchten stoffe ist, mag ich gerne glauben. aber wo bleibt der beleg fr die unbedenklichkeit? irgendeine studie, untersuchung, irgendein bericht, eine statistik? so etwas msste euch doch vorliegen?

zum thema thunfischkonserve: hier bitte auch belege. ich habe sehr viele belege dagegen gefunden, keine dafr, sondern einfach immer nur die behauptung, dass dem so sei, ohne angabe von grnden.

das fatale bei chronisch amalgam-/quecksilberkranken ist im brigen gerade der fakt, dass sie einzelsymptomatisch behandelt werden und natrlich auch oft beim psychodoc landen aufgrund psychosomatischer beschwerden. in der zeit arbeitet das gift im krper in ruhe weiter. natrlich ist auch irgendwann tatschlich psychotherapeutische behandlung erforderlich, da sich das gift ja auch im gehirn absetzt und dort (laut untersuchungen) auch gerne zu depressionen u.. netten dingen fhrt. das ist jetzt zumindest meine sicht der dinge, wie du die deine hast. man knnte sagen, ich bin in berlin und du in mnchen und wir fahren beide auf der a9, nur in entgegengesetzte richtungen. ehrlich gesagt glaube ich auch, dass zu irgendeinem zeitpunkt der komplex krper-psyche-geist sich dann wechselwirkend verschlechtert. eben dann, wenn tatschlich schon chronische organ- und nervenschden vorhanden sind, die dann tatschlich - wie im falle einer depression - eine therapeutische behandlung notwendig machen. uff, langer absatz, sorry.

die leute die du im letzten absatz abhandelst, kenne ich auch. aber ich hte mich vor verallgemeinerungen. ich finde es ja auch gerade sehr angenehm, dass ich mich hier offenbar mit euch austauschen kann, denn bei leuten mit so nem tunnelblick wie die von dir beschriebenen hat sowieso keine diskussion sinn. ich kannte z.b. mal eine, die ungelogen jeden tag in der bild ihr horoskop gelesen hat und ihren tag und ihre stimmung danach ausrichtete. wenn sie einen anzickte und ihren egotrip fuhr, haste nix sagen knnen, denn dann hie es hchstens: "nee also weit du, ich kann ja nix dazu dass ich dich grad angeschrieen habe, mein mars steht doch grad im quadrat zu uranus ...." puh ... ich denke, du meinst so leut in der richtung, oder ....   :Keks:  

*********
so, und jetzt wolln wer mal loslegen, wa ...

ich fang mal an mit folgendem text:

"Female dental technicians who work with amalgam tend to have increased menstrual disturbances (275,401,10,38), significantly reduced fertility and lowered probability of conception (10,24,38,121), increased spontaneous abortions (10,31,38,277,433), and their children have significantly lower average IQ compared to the general population (1,279,541,38,110).    Populations with only slightly increased levels of mercury in hair had decreases in academic ability(3).  Effects are directly related to length of time on the job(277).   The level of mercury excreted in urine is significantly higher for female dental assistants than dentists due to biological factors (171,172,173,247,124a).   Several dental assistants have been diagnosed with mercury toxicity and some have died of related health effects(32,245,246,247,248).     From the medical register of births since 1967 in Norway, it can be seen that dental nurse/assistants have a clearly increased risk of having a deformed child or spontaneous abortion(433).     Female  dentists have increased rates of spontaneous abortion and perinatal mortality (193,38,10,433)),compared to controls. A study in Poland found a much higher incidence of birth defects among female dentist and dental assistants than normal(10).    A chronically ill dental nurse diagnosed with mercury sensitivity recovered after replacement of fillings and changing jobs(60), and a female dentist recovered from Parkinsons after mercury detox(248).   Some studies have found increased risk of lung, kidney, brain, skin melanoma, and CNS system cancers among dental workers(14,34,99,143,283)."

B. Windham, President, DAMS, Minneapolis
taken from DAMS submissions to the FDA amalgam review panel

References:
(10) Proceedings of Intl Conference on Mercury Hazards in Dental Practice, Sept 2-4,1981 , Glasgow Scot, Dept. Of Clinical Physics and Bio-Engineering,(Gordon - Pregnancy in Female Dentists- a Mercury Hazard) & (several survey studies comparing level of mercury in hair of dental staff vs controls).
(24) J.B. Brodsky, "Occupational exposure to Mercury in dentistry and pregnancy outcome", JADA111(11):779-780., 1985
(38) S.Ziff and M.Ziff, Infertility and Birth Defects: Is Mercury from Dental Fillings a Hidden Cause?, Bio-Probe, Inc. ISBN: 0-941011-03-8.1987
(121) A.S.Rowland et al,"The Effect of Occupational Exposure to mercury vapor on the fertility of female dental assistants",Occupational & Environmental Medicine, v55,n1,1994
(171) A.Jokstad, "Mercury excretion and ocuupational exposure of dental personnel",Community Dent Oral Epidemiology, 18(3):143-8,1990.
(172) B.Nilsson et al, Dept. of Environmental Medicine, Univ. Of Umea, "Urinary mercury excretion in dental personnel", Swed Dent J, 1986,10(6):221-32; & Swed Dent J, 1986, 10(1-2):1-14; & Science of the Total Environment, 1990, 94(3):179-85.
(275) L.M.Mikhailova et al, "Influence of occupational factors on disease of reproductive organs", Pediatriya Akusherstvoi Ginekologiya,33(6):56-58,1971
(277) Wiksztrajtis & B. Baranski, "Epidemiological survey of Lithunia dental offices", Med. Pr., 24:248, 1973. (& 38)                                                                         
(401) Sikorski R, Juszkiewicz T. Women in dental surguries: reproductive hazards in occupational exposure to mercury. Int Arch Occup Environ Health 1987; 59(6):551-7; & Lewczuk E, Affelska-Jercha A, Tomczyk J.  [Occupational health problems in dental practice]  [Article in Polish]  Med Pr. 2002;53(2):161-5.   
(433) Epidemiologisk undersokning av fosterkador hos 1.2 milj. barn, fodda sedan 1967; Norge yrkesmed. Avd. Haukelands sykehus. Aftenposton 6 mpv 1997."

Hab jetzt nich alle Referenzen reinkopiert, da ziemlich viel Arbeit ...

aber fr den Anfang gengts ja vielleicht.

Yo

----------


## docmoechtegern

> ............................... ,und wenn sie auch 
> 
>    Die Absicht hat, den Freunden wohlzuthun, 
> 
>    So fhlt man Absicht, und man ist verstimmt.


  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## mc300

Aus der *"Erklrung der Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) und des Weltzahnrzteverbandes (FDI) zum Fllungswerkstoff Amalgam"*:

"[...]Basierend auf einer Auswertung zahlreicher, zum Teil widersprchlicher und aus unterschiedlichen Quellen stammender Aussagen, hat die WHO die folgende Konsenserklrung zum Thema Dentalamalgam verfasst: [...]
Es ist seit ber einhundert Jahren erfolgreich im Einsatz, wobei seine Qualitt im Laufe der Zeit verbessert wurde.[...]
Obwohl in die Entwicklung dentaler Restaurationsmaterialien viel Forschungsarbeit geflossen ist, existiert derzeit kein Fllungsmaterial, das ein hnlich breites Anwendungsspektrum bei dergleichen leichten Verarbeitbarkeit und den gleichen physikalischen Eigenschaften aufweist wie Dentalamalgam.[...]
Aus Dentalamalgam gefertigte Restaurationen gelten im allgemeinen als unbedenklich. Allerdings besteht in einigen seltenen Fllen die Mglichkeit, dass Bestandteile von Amalgam oder sonstigen Materialien lokale Nebenwirkungen oder allergische Reaktionen hervorrufen. Zwar werden insbesondere whrend des Legens und Entfernens von Amalgamrestaurationen in geringe Mengen Quecksilbers freigesetzt. Allerdings ist bislang kein endgltiger Beweis dafr erbracht worden, dass dies zu gesundheitsschdlichen Nebenwirkungen fhrt.
Besorgnis um die schdigende Wirkung von Quecksilber veranlasst manche Patienten dazu, Amalgamrestaurationen entfernen zu lassen, ganz gleich, ob bei ihnen die entsprechenden Symptome vorliegen oder nicht. Trotz der groen Zahl von Fallstudien und informellen Berichten liegen bislang keine kontrollierten Studien vor, die auf die Entstehung systemischer Nebenwirkungen durch Amalgam hinweisen. Umgekehrt ist bislang kein wissenschaftlicher Beweis darber erbracht worden, dass das Entfernen von Amalgamrestaurationen zur Beseitigung von allgemeinen Symptomen fhrt. Daher sollte erwgt werden, Patienten, bei denen die Symptome trotz eingehender und sorgfltiger Untersuchung sowie Durchfhrung einer angemessener Behandlung des Zahnarztes auftreten, zur Diagnose und Behandlung an Kollegen in anderen medizinischen Disziplinen zu berweisen.
[...]
Fr das Praxispersonal, das mit Quecksilber in Berhrung kommt, besteht dann ein Gesundheitsrisiko, wenn unzulngliche Arbeitsbedingungen herrschen.[...]
*Laut aktuellem Kenntnisstand sind die derzeit vorhandenen Restaurationsmaterialien, einschlielich Dentalamalgam, als sicher und zuverlssig zu betrachten.* Allerdings kommt es gelegentlich zu biologischen Gegenanzeigen. Diese sind jedoch individuell bedingt und demgemss individuell zu behandeln.[...]"

Aus der neuen *Stellungnahme der amerikanischen Zulassungsbehrde FDA (2002*):
"... *no persuasive evidence that the physiological and psychological symptoms attributed to amalgam fillings are caused by amalgam fillings* ..."
vollstndig hier: http://www.fda.gov/OHRMS/DOCKETS/98fr/022002a.htm
und hier: http://www.fda.gov/cdrh/consumer/amalgams.html

Aus einer *groangelegten amerikanischen Studie (2004)*:
"
- *There is insufficient evidence to support a correlation* between dental amalgam exposure and kidney or cognitive dysfunction; neurodegenerative disease, specifically Alzheimer’s disease and Parkinson’s disease; or autoimmune disease, including multiple sclerosis;
- Various non-specific complaints attributed to dental amalgam have not been
shown to be due to increased mercury release and absorption from dental
amalgam;
- Mercury exposure from dental amalgam in the general U.S. population is low, but increases with the number of dental amalgam restorations; and
- Long term use of nicotine chewing gum combined with intense chewing habits and greater than 20 dental amalgam surfaces has been shown to have more impact on exposure to mercury vapor than bruxism (teeth clenching or grinding) or dental amalgam placement and removal."
vollstndig hier: http://www.lsro.org/presentation_fil...essrelease.pdf
auch hier: http://www.welt.de/print-welt/articl...faehrlich.html

*Risikobewertung durch das Bundesinstitut fr Arzneimittel und Medizinprodukte, Bonn (BfArM)*:
"Nach gegenwrtigem Stand wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnis besteht* kein begrndeter Verdacht* dafr, dass ordnungsgem gelegte Amalgamfllungen negative Auswirkungen auf die Gesundheit zahnrztlicher Patienten haben."
aus: Bundesgesundheitsbl-Gesundheitsforsch-Gesundheitsschutz 2001.44:149-154 : Springer-Verlag 2001

Ich denke das ist es wonach sich ein gewissenhafter Zahnarzt richten sollte, da Ihre Quellen doch grtenteils eher dubios sind. Das sehen brigens auch die *deutschen Gerichte* so:
Angesichts der gesamten neueren Erkenntnislage wird die Existenz eines Amalgamproblems aus toxikologischer Sicht zunehmend in Frage gestellt.
Urteil des 3. Zivilsenats OLG Frankfurt/Main vom 10.04 2003 – Az. 3 U 30/2000 / Das Urteil ist rechtskrftig
Das OLG Koblenz hat im Mrz 1999 (AZ.: 3 0 328/97) Schadensersatzansprche gegen einen Zahnarzt wegen des Legens von Amalgam-Fllungen abgelehnt, da diese Fllungen i.d.R. nicht gesundheitsgefhrdend seien.

----------


## jabba666

ich glaube der yo12345 ist einer von denen,die einem in der praxis mit ihrem heilpraktiker kram,ganz schn auf den keks gehen knnen und die vor jeder r aufnahme erstmal ordentlich ber sinn und unsinn derselben diskutieren.
was mssen das fr schne zeiten gewesen sein,als man als zahnarzt noch in ruhe arbeiten konnte,ohne dem patient einen zahnmedizinischen crashkurs verpassen zu mssen,um ihn zufrieden zu stellen!
am geilsten find ich den teil mit suizidrate,ist echt besser als fernsehen hier.....  :Top:

----------


## Pakur

jabba du nervst, jetzt gibts mal ne interessante diskussion und du gehst gleich wieder unter die grtellinie. wenn du dem thema nichts sinnvolles beifgen kannst, dann lass es einfach sein.

----------


## mc300

Und jetzt yo hab ich mir mal deine Quellen angeschaut. Ist dir schon aufgefallen da die meisten aus einer Zeit stammen als ich kaum laufen konnte? Und das in einer Zeit in der sich das medizinische Wissen durch Forschung alle 5 Jahre verdoppelt...
zB sind meines Wissens die Non-Gamma-2-Phasen-Silberamalgame erst seit den 80ern blich. Und wie konnten dann in den 80ern schon ausfhrliche Studien zu heutigen Amalgamlegierungen bestehen? Nene. Tut mir leid das so pauschal sagen zu mssen aber das was du anfhrst ist hoffnungslos veraltet und daher weitgehend irrelevant.

----------


## jabba666

als ob ich es gerochen htte!mit deiner erlaubnis fge ich dem etwas hinzu.
ich finde einfach,dass der zusammenhang zwischen suizid und amalgam nach einer guten x-akte klingt.fertig!mulder und scully,bitte bernehmen sie!


ich hab an der uni auch jede menge ber amalgam gelernt(das meiste wieder vergessen...) und habe mich nach der vorlesung aber nicht hingesetzt und das eben gelernte mit fleissig googeln zuhause nachgeprft und hinterfragt.da htte ich bei den vielen vermittelten inhalten aber ordentlich zu tun gehabt.
das zeug wird seit zig jahren verwendet und hat sich bewhrt.da brauche ich keine studien....
meine rckschlsse auf yo123`s person sind natrlich stereotypbehaftet,geb ich zu.aber leider zeigt die praxis,dass diese vorurteile sich immer wieder besttigen.
da kommen leute rein,die 2 pckchen am tag wegquarzen und mit dem zahnarzt ber die gefahren von r.strahlen und amalgam diskutieren wollen.
hast du das in der praxis noch nie erlebt?  :Grinnnss!:  
wer kein amalgam will,der solls lassen und fr die alternativen ein bisschen in die tasche greifen,ganz einfach.

----------


## milz

Wir (ich mache Humanmedizin) hrten zu dem Thema auch mal einen Vortrag in der Arbeits- und Umweltmedizin. Die Gefahr durch Amalgam wird als eher gering eingeschtzt und man nimmt wahrscheinlich mehr Quecksilber mit dem Essen auf (Fisch). Taschliche Quecksilber-Vergiftungen knnen im Blut nachgewiesen werden und sind sehr selten. Auf der anderen Seite haben Patienten mit unerklrlichen / psychosomatischen Beschwerden ein hohes Kausalittsbedrfnis und sind suggestibel fr alle mglichen Erklrungen (Amalgam, "Impfschden", Wasseradern, Elektrosmog, gestrte Meridiane usw.), wenn sie vom Arzt keine richtige bekommen  und mit dem Germpel wird in der Alternativszene viel Geld gemacht (Amalgam"ausleitung", diagnostisch wertlose Speichel- und Haartests, "Kundenbindung" usw.).

----------


## flopipop

> aber wo bleibt der beleg fr die unbedenklichkeit?


nirgendwo. niemand sagt, amalgam wre vllig unbedenklich. eine zahnarzt, der radikal behauptet, amalgam wre vllig unbedenklich wrde ich als patient ebenso meiden, wie den zahnarzt, der einem die gefahr des amalgams beteuert. beides ist falsch. bei der patientenaufklrung sollte man da als zahnarzt differenziert und objektiv bleiben. das bedeutet aber lediglich, dass man amalgam nicht bagatelisieren soll und gibt den patienten kein freibrief, ihre migrne auf amalgamvergiftungen zurckzufhren. solche oder hnliche symptome sind sehr sehr selten und das ist nachgewiesen.

es gilt nach wie vor der grundsatz: *solange niemand nachgewiesen hat, dass ein stoff gefhrlich ist, ist er ungefhrlich!* so einfach ist das. das ist jedoch kein freibrief, die patienten dazu zu drngen oder zu berrreden, sich amalgam einsetzen zu lassen. misstrauische patienten, die kein amalgam wollen, sollen auch ber alternative fllungmaterialien aufgeklrt werden. allerdings mssen sie dabei wissen, dass die indikation nicht 100% getroffen werden kann

----------


## flopipop

edited

----------


## jabba666

> das ist jedoch kein freibrief, die patienten dazu zu drngen oder zu berrreden, sich amalgam einsetzen zu lassen.


das macht ja auch niemand,der bei sinnen ist.ich wrde eher versuchen ihn zu gold oder keramik inlays zu berreden.
dennoch bleibt amalgam die beste alternative bei zuzahlungsunwilligen patienten.es ist gnstig, einfach zu verarbeiten und hlt ewig und solide!
was bleibt denn sonst noch?glasionomerzement etwa?das ist ja wohl der letzte quatsch,mit dem sowohl der patient als auch der behandler nichts als scherereien hat.

----------


## flopipop

> das macht ja auch niemand,der bei sinnen ist.ich wrde eher versuchen ihn zu gold oder keramik inlays zu berreden.
> dennoch bleibt amalgam die beste alternative bei zuzahlungsunwilligen patienten.es ist gnstig, einfach zu verarbeiten und hlt ewig und solide!
> was bleibt denn sonst noch?glasionomerzement etwa?das ist ja wohl der letzte quatsch,mit dem sowohl der patient als auch der behandler nichts als scherereien hat.


100%

aber vegiss nicht die suizidgefhrdeten  :hmmm...:

----------


## yo969

> vollstndig hier: http://www.lsro.org/presentation_fil...essrelease.pdf
> auch hier: http://www.welt.de/print-welt/articl...faehrlich.html
> 
> Ich denke das ist es wonach sich ein gewissenhafter Zahnarzt richten sollte, da Ihre Quellen doch grtenteils eher dubios sind.


na, hier ist ja ganz schn was los   :Woow:  

danke fr den link, jedoch frag ich mich, wie seris in diesem zusammenhang ein PRESSEBERICHT ist, oder Artikel von Zeitungen? Hallo?

Wieso sind meine Quellen dubios? Stand da irgendwo Bildzeitung oder hab ich nen Pressebericht gepostet oder nen Link zu ner Homopathischen Praxis oder sowat gesetzt?

Ist ne schottische Uni, ne amerikanische Uni, ne Tbinger Uni, sind polnische, norwegische Forschungsgruppen o.., sind die alle dubios?

Fr meine Begriffe ehrlich gesagt eigentlich nicht ...

Was wre, wenn ihr ne Studie macht? Wre das Ergebnis dann auch dubios?

So kann ich das irgendwie nicht sehen, tut mir leid.

Das FAZIT der jeweiligen rzte- oder Gesundheitsorganisation, oder eines Gerichts, sagt fr meine Begriffe erstmal nicht aus, dass das Fazit auch BEGRNDET bzw. RICHTIG ist. 

Es ist doch durchweg, bei deinen Zitaten, wie ich vorher in einem Beitrag von mir behauptet habe: Es wird einfach gesagt, dass die Studien nicht ausreichen. Aber es wird nicht gesagt, wo die Studien falsch sind, warum sie zu einem falschen Ergebnis gekommen sind, warum sie nicht akzeptiert werden.

NIRGENS habe ich mal irgendetwas Detailliertes dieser Art gefunden. Nur eben immer diese Statements "neinnein, die Studie gibt es zwar, aber das ist trotzdem nicht so". Punkt, basta, ohne weitergehende Erklrung. Demgegenber stehen dann diese Studien, wenn man sie irgendwo genauer zu lesen kriegt, mit detaillierter Aufschlsselung, wie eine Untersuchung durchgefhrt wurde, an wievielen Personen, unter welchen Bedingungen, welche Konditionen miteinbezogen, welche ausgeschlossen wurden uswusf. Das ist doch serises Forschen, oder nicht?

Wir haben also eine unglaubliche Menge an Studien auf der einen Seite, die auch einsehbar sind, nachzulesen sind, die offen prsentiert werden, die man nachvollziehen kann.
Auf der anderen Seite Presseberichte und den schlichten Satz "Nein, und auch wenn jetzt nochmal Hunderte Untersuchungen was anderes behaupten, so ist es nicht." Punkt. Ende der Diskussion.

Fr mich ganz klar, wem ich da ERSTMAL eher geneigt bin zu glauben ... demjenigen, der seine Meinung logisch und nachvollziehbar BEGRNDEN kann. versteht ihr, was ich meine? Vielleicht drck ich mich auch nicht deutlich genug aus ...?

beste Gre in die Runde,
Yo

----------


## yo969

> ich glaube der yo12345 ist einer von denen,die einem in der praxis mit ihrem heilpraktiker kram,ganz schn auf den keks gehen knnen und die vor jeder r aufnahme erstmal ordentlich ber sinn und unsinn derselben diskutieren.
> was mssen das fr schne zeiten gewesen sein,als man als zahnarzt noch in ruhe arbeiten konnte,ohne dem patient einen zahnmedizinischen crashkurs verpassen zu mssen,um ihn zufrieden zu stellen!
> am geilsten find ich den teil mit suizidrate,ist echt besser als fernsehen hier.....


lol ... das wrde in dein feindbild von mir passen, wa?

nee, bin ich aber nich, so jemand. wenn ich was auf nem rntgenbild nicht verstehe, frag ich nochmal nach, das ist aber auch alles.

nein, also ich bin grundstzlich kein rzteschreck   :Grinnnss!:  

das thema amalgam beschftigt mich nur sehr, weil da einiges nicht stimmig ist, das ist alles.

yo

----------


## mc300

Mal ganz Allgemein:

Mal angenommen ich als Arzt fhre irgendeine Behandlung auf Grund einer Studie durch, die vor 30 Jahren mit heute vllig veralteten Materialien und Voraussetzungen gemacht worden ist. Und die Sache geht schief. Dann werde ich (zu Recht!!) so richtig rger bekommen: Vom Patienten, von den Gerichten, von der Standesvertretung, ffentlichkeit, ... einfach von jedem. Und warum? Weil es dubios ist sich nach solchen Studien zu richten wenn es klare, topaktuelle Empfehlungen aller zustndigen und kompetenten Stellen gibt die von dieser Behandlung abraten.

Ganz bertriebenes Beispiel: Soll ich Contergan verschreiben weil es so viele tolle Studien dazu aus den 70ern gibt? Also bitte.

----------


## yo969

> Wir (ich mache Humanmedizin) hrten zu dem Thema auch mal einen Vortrag in der Arbeits- und Umweltmedizin. Die Gefahr durch Amalgam wird als eher gering eingeschtzt und man nimmt wahrscheinlich mehr Quecksilber mit dem Essen auf (Fisch).


Letzteres ist doch schon ein alter Hut ... also dass das Bldsinn ist.

Es gibt auch andere Vortrge ... nicht lange her z.B. einer im Stuttgarter Raum gewesen, ich glaube Uni Tbingen. War selbst nicht da, hab aber irgendwo den Namen vom Referenten.




> Taschliche Quecksilber-Vergiftungen knnen im Blut nachgewiesen werden und sind sehr selten.


zu dem Satz sag ich jetzt vor lauter Schreck erstmal gar nix weiter




> Auf der anderen Seite haben Patienten mit unerklrlichen / psychosomatischen Beschwerden ein hohes Kausalittsbedrfnis und sind suggestibel fr alle mglichen Erklrungen (Amalgam, "Impfschden", Wasseradern, Elektrosmog, gestrte Meridiane usw.), wenn sie vom Arzt keine richtige bekommen  und mit dem Germpel wird in der Alternativszene viel Geld gemacht (Amalgam"ausleitung", diagnostisch wertlose Speichel- und Haartests, "Kundenbindung" usw.).


da gebe ich dir bedingt recht. nur ist es fatal, wenn eine wirkliche vergiftung vorliegt, dies ebenso trendmig auf die psychosomatik oder psychische instabilitt zu schieben.

bei einer tatschlichen diagnostizierten schwermetallbelastung ist aber leider auch nur eine ausleitung mglich. wie soll man das zeug sonst aus dem krper bekommen? 

viel geld machen ... ja das stimmt. aber es ist ja nicht die schuld der patienten, wenn die krankenkassen solche manahmen nicht bernehmen.

mir wre es im brigen lieb, wenn die amalgamdiskussion nicht in eine verallgemeinernde diskussion ber schul- und alternativmedizin ausartet, sondern wir beim thema bleiben knnten. ich bin selbst KEIN verfechter allzu esoterischer oder zu naturheilkundlicher etcpp sachen.

yo

----------


## actin

Vorbemerkung: Ich mchte mich an dieser Diskussion   nicht weiter beteiligen,  sondern nur noch kurz meine Meinung   zum Thema Amalgamfllungen posten.  

                    Also:
                    Mit Amalgamen hatte ich auer in meinen Zhnen bisher noch nichts zu tun, aber ich musste whrend des Studiums und spter im Beruf ab und zu mit Quecksilber arbeiten. Gern hab ich das nie getan und wenn es eine Alternative gab, hab ich sie immer genutzt.

                    Meine Meinung zu Amalgam in der Zahnarztpraxis: 

                      Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Risiko, als Patient durch Amalgamfllungen Schaden zu nehmen, relativ gering ist.  Wenn es anders wre, msste es aufgrund der jahrzehntelangen Erfahrungen und der zahlreichen  Studien eindeutige  Hinweise auf eine Schdlichkeit geben.
                    Falls jedoch  tatschlich   ein Risiko bestnde, wre   es fr den ZA und seine Helfer(innen) sicher hher als fr die Patienten.
                     Deshalb  knnte ich es verstehen, wenn sich ein Zahnarzt aus Sorge  um die   eigene  Gesundheit und die seiner Mitarbeiter(innen)     gegen das Arbeiten mit Amalgam    entschiede   und das auch ffentlich bekannt gbe.   (Ob sich das mit der Kassenzulassung vereinbaren liee  oder ob man dann nur privat abrechnen drfte, wei ich nicht.)

           Wer sich allerdings  als ZA aus Grnden des eigenen Gesundheitsschutzes   gegen das Legen neuer Amalgamfllungen entschieden htte, drfte dann erst Recht keine alten Amalgamfllungen entfernen und durch   andere Materialien ersetzen (Amalgamsanierung), denn dabei ist die potenzielle Gefhrung fr ihn und seine Helfer(innen) am grten.  

                    Ich habe allerdings kein Verstndnis dafr,   Patienten  aus  finanziellen Grnden Angst vor  Amalgamfllungen  einzureden bzw. bereits vorhandene ngste weiter zu schren.   

                    Beim Googlen   bin ich gerade auf der Homepage eines Zahnarztes gelandet,   der  in seiner Praxis zwar  kein Amalgam verarbeitet, aber trotzdem ausfhrlich  darauf hinweist, dass es keine Beweise fr die Schdlichkeit von Amalgamfllungen gibt.  Das finde ich okay. :Top: 
                    Da wissen die Patienten, woran sie sind (=> evtl. Zuzahlung),   man erspart sich Diskussionen ber die potenzielle Gesundheitsschdlichkeit von Amalgamfllungen  und setzt sich selbst keinen Quecksilberdmpfen aus; vorausgesetzt, man ist so konsequent, auch keine Amalgamsanierungen zu machen!  


                    Zitat von der HP eines ZA:



> Amalgam ist nach bestehenden Richtlinien der Zahnrzte und der gesetzlichen Krankenkassen die Regelversorgung fr den Seitenzahnbereich. Die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen erstatten fr ihre Versicherten nur den Gegenwert einer Amalgamfllung. [....] 
>                      Aufgrund der anhaltenden Diskussion um eine potentielle Schdlichkeit sind jedoch weite Teile der Bevlkerung verunsichert. Amalgam wird deshalb in unserer Praxis nicht mehr verwendet. Viele Patienten klagen ber mannigfaltige Beschwerden wie Kopfschmerzen, Konzentrationsschwchen, Zungenbrennen, Schwindel, Sehstrungen etc.. und fhren diese Beschwerden auf Ihre Amalgamfllungen zurck. Wissenschaftlich gibt es jedoch bis heute keinen schlssigen Beweis, da diese Beschwerden, auer in den seltenen Fllen einer Allergie, auf das Quecksilber in Amalgamfllungen zurckzufhren sind.[....]

----------


## jabba666

also ich wiederhole mich mal:
mal angenommen yo`s studien haben alle recht,und diese ganze amalgamkiste stinkt.so what?was ndert es?
da die meisten deutschen ihr geld lieber in alu felgen investieren,statt in hochwertigen ersatz,bleibt nur das amalgam!inlays verschenken mchte ich nicht und zement???da kann ich ja gleich extrahieren!

man kann sich drehen wie man will,der ar... bleibt immer hinten.also,augen zu und durch!

----------


## actin

> .....aber manche leute sind halt unbeirrbar und glauben alles was in der bildzeitung steht....


bzw. was ihnen in diversen einschlgigen Internetforen erzhlt wird...




> .....  aber diejenigen, die wegen amalgamfllungen suizidgefhrdet o.. sein sollen, empfehle ich vor dem zahnarztbesuch tatschlich einen psychiater aufzusuchen.


 Aber leider verdient man an der Empfehlung einen Psychiater aufzusuchen weniger als an einer monatelangen "Amalgamausleitung".  :Grinnnss!:  
 I

----------


## flopipop

> also ich wiederhole mich mal:
> mal angenommen yo`s studien haben alle recht,und diese ganze amalgamkiste stinkt.so what?was ndert es?
> da die meisten deutschen ihr geld lieber in alu felgen investieren,statt in hochwertigen ersatz,bleibt nur das amalgam!inlays verschenken mchte ich nicht und zement???da kann ich ja gleich extrahieren!
> 
> man kann sich drehen wie man will,der ar... bleibt immer hinten.also,augen zu und durch!


die, die yo's studien zu ernst nehmen und sich weiss was ich was einbilden werden jede mgliche alternative zu amalgam in anspruch nehmen. sei es nur giz oder komposit, der doppelt so wenig hlt, die wrden dafr zahlen.

eine andere sache wieso manche kein amalgam wollen, ist dass es sthetisch nicht so optimal aussieht..da haben die patienten natrlich recht..

----------


## actin

> man kann sich drehen wie man will,der ar... bleibt immer hinten.also,augen zu und durch!


Ja, man dreht sich bei solchen Diskussionen im Kreis.

 Was soll eine weitere Diskussion um die potenzielle Schdlichkeit von Amalgamfllungen hier bringen?  

 IMHO muss jeder fr sich entscheiden, ob er das minmale Restrisiko eingehen will oder nicht. 
 Wer mit dem Restrisiko nicht leben will, muss Konsequenzen ziehen: 

 Als Patient heit das: Zuzahlen und mit den Risiken   der anderen Fllungsarten leben.

  Fr den ZA beduetet es imho, sich zu entscheiden, ob man mit Amalgam arbeiten will oder nicht und dann seine Entscheidung zu vertreten. 

 Darf man sich mit Kassenzulassung eigentlich weigern, Amalgamfllungen zu machen?

----------


## jabba666

klar,dann musst du halt mit giz arbeiten!

----------


## actin

Im I-net steht   dazu das:

  >>_Fllungen aus Glasionomerzement gewinnen aufgrund der zunehmenden Ablehnung des Amalgam durch viele Patienten eine steigende Bedeutung. Viele Patienten wnschen eine kostenlose Amalgamalternative ohne Zuzahlung. Leider gibt es bis heute aber kein preiswertes Fllungsmaterial, das in der Haltbarkeit mit Amalgam zu vergleichen ist. Fllungen aus Glasionomerzement stellen daher eine Kompromissbehandlung dar, wenn andere Materialien aus Kostengrnden nicht in Frage kommen. Nachteil der Glasionomerzementfllungen ist v.a. die mangelnde Bruchfestigkeit bei greren Fllungen. 
 Vorteil dieses Materials:hohe Dichtigkeit bedingt durch die gute Haftung an der Zahnhartsubstanz und die Fluoridfreisetzung, die Karies am Fllungsrand verhindern kann.
 Nachteile:
 -Geringe Haltbarkeit max. 3-4 Jahre
 -Strkere Abnutzung durch Kaubelastung
 -geringere Bruchfestigkeit v.a. bei greren Fllungen_<<

 Warum lehnst Du GIZ so sehr ab? Siehst Du noch andere Nachteile als die oben genannten? Strt es *Dich*, dass die Fllungen dann hufiger ausgetauscht werden mssen? Das sollte doch eher den Patienten stren.

----------


## jabba666

brauchst du noch mehr nachteile?der text klingt ein bisschen sehr optimistisch.3 -4 jahre mag fr kleinere f1 okklusal hinkommen,aber diese situation ist  seltener als grosse f3?s mit approximal kontakt usw. da kann es schonmal passieren,dass man die fllung alle paar monate erneuern darf,weil sie stndig auseinanderfallen.das ist sowohl fr den behandler rgerlich (weil man die mehrarbeit nicht abrechnen kann),als auch fr den patienten(warum ist wohl klar).der patient wird das rgernis aber eher nicht aufs material schieben,sondern dem zahnarzt die schuld zuweisen.am ende verliert man diesen patient vielleicht sogar.
es bringt nichts fllungen so zu konzipieren,dass sie nach ablauf der garantie den geist aufgeben (kann es sein,dass dies bei pc`s zutrifft...?),um dann schn neu gemacht werden zu  knnen,bei voller abrechnung versteht sich.

die patienten wollen nach der behandlung jahrelang ruhe haben,was den betreffenden zahn angeht,sonst wechseln sie ganz schnell den behandler!

----------


## actin

Ist wohl wirklich eine be****  Situation. :Nixweiss:

----------


## milz

> bei einer tatschlichen diagnostizierten schwermetallbelastung ist aber leider auch nur eine ausleitung mglich. wie soll man das zeug sonst aus dem krper bekommen?


Wie diagnostizierst du denn eine Amalgam-Vergiftung?

Wie leitest du denn Quecksilber aus?

----------


## mc300

> da gebe ich dir bedingt recht. nur ist es fatal, wenn eine wirkliche vergiftung vorliegt, dies ebenso trendmig auf die psychosomatik oder psychische instabilitt zu schieben.


Wie schon erwhnt lt sich eine Vergiftung problemlos im Blut nachweisen. Da wird dann wohl keiner auf Psychosomatik kommen. Keine Sorge.




> bei einer tatschlichen diagnostizierten schwermetallbelastung ist aber leider auch nur eine ausleitung mglich. wie soll man das zeug sonst aus dem krper bekommen?


Oh mein Gott. Zitat: Da sag ich jetzt mal gar nichts zu vor lauter Schreck.




> viel geld machen ... ja das stimmt. aber es ist ja nicht die schuld der patienten, wenn die krankenkassen solche manahmen nicht bernehmen.


Genau das wollen diese Leute! Viel Geld machen. Also zahlt den Zinober doch bitte aus eigener Tasche. Wenn ich dran glaube da Alienstrahlen meine Gedanken kontrollieren warum zahlt mir die Kasse dann keinen Antennenhut? Menno.




> mir wre es im brigen lieb, wenn die amalgamdiskussion nicht in eine verallgemeinernde diskussion ber schul- und alternativmedizin ausartet, sondern wir beim thema bleiben knnten. ich bin selbst KEIN verfechter allzu esoterischer oder *zu* naturheilkundlicher etcpp sachen.


Wo ist denn die Grenze zum "zu"? Schamanischer Regentanz? Dr. Raths Vitamintherapie fr Aduleszente? Schwermetall"ausleitung"? Chefrztliche Handauflegung? Oder doch schon beim Handauflegen mit Pyramidenhut? Nichts gegen klassische Naturheilkunde, Selbstheilungskrfte, usw, aber ich glaube Sie haben da schon eine Grenze berschritten.

Im brigen scheinen Sie mir allgemein weder (studierten) rzten noch den zustndigen Stellen zu Vertrauen, da diese jahrzehntelange Erfahrung und wissenschaftliche Ergebnisse offensichtlich ohne Ihren Einblick und Hilfe nicht korrekt bewerten knnen. Also denke ich es gibt fr Sie keine Lsung auer selbst Zahnmedizin zu studieren und mal ein paar Jahre Erfahrungen zu sammeln.  Aber vielleicht gibt es ja auch wichtigere Dinge auf der Welt als Amalgamfllungen denen man mitrauen knnte? Ist der Softeis-Stand wirklich Salmonellenfrei? Machen Handystrahlen blind? Macht Fluglrm impotent? Trennt der Nachbar den Mll auch richtig? Wieviel Klimaerwrmung bringt der Jeep von schrg gegenber? Mssen Eisbren deswegen ersaufen? So viele Mglichkeiten die Welt kompetent (!!) vor der eigenen Haustre zu retten...

----------


## jabba666

seit wann wird hier im forum gesiezt?entgeht mir da ein trend?

----------


## milz

> seit wann wird hier im forum gesiezt?entgeht mir da ein trend?


War wohl unbewut. Ich habe es editiert.

----------


## Derma

> ...   ich bin selbst KEIN verfechter *allzu esoterischer ... sachen*.....


  Welche esoterischen Methoden  hltst Du denn  fr vetretbar?

----------


## hennessy

das Thema Amalgam ist nach wie vor in jeder zahnrztlichen Praxis ein Haupt-Diskussionspunkt. Jeder Zahnarzt hat sich damit zu beschftigen. Wie so oft wird wohl die Wahrheit irgendwo in der Mitte liegen. 

Und so lange kein allgemeines Amalgam-Verbot existiert, wird es als Fllungswerkstoff weiter verwendet werden. Jetzt knnten einige der Amalgam-Gegner sagen: "Es gibt ja Amalgam-Verbote! In Schweden!" Dazu sollte man jedoch den Grund fr das Verbot kennen: Es ist nicht so, dass es wegen einer Gesundheitsgefhrdung beim Legen/Tragen/Entfernen verboten wrde. Aber: Da in Schweden der Boden recht hart ist, wird in den meisten Fllen keine Erdbestattung, sondern eine Feuerbestattung durchgefhrt. Und dabei werden giftige Quecksilberdmpfe frei. Deshalb wurde dort das Amalgam verboten.
Thema Ausleitung:
Ich mchte mich hier nicht mit fremden Federn schmcken, sondern beziehe mich auf ein Gesprch, das ich persnlich mit dem Leiter des Sebastianeums in Bad Wrishofen fhren konnte:
Es gibt leider immer mehr selbsternannte Amalgam-Ausleiter, die einfach Selen medizieren und auf das beste hoffen. Da Selen vier Liganden-Bindungsmglichkeiten anbietet, werden diese auch mit Schwermetallionen, die sich im Krper aufhalten, belegt. Aber dabei docken auch lebenswichtige Ionen an (z.B. Eisen), die dann ausgeleitet werden. Gerade bei Frauen kann dies u.U. zu erheblichen Eisenmangelzustnden fhren. Wenn man ausleiten will, dann aber richtig. Es mte dann aber auch eine komplette Darmlavage durchgefhrt werden. Dass die Schleimhaut in dieser Phase extrem vulnerabel ist, brauche ich hier nicht zu erwhnen. Und danach mte theoretisch jede Bakterienkultur wieder einzeln angesetzt werden. Also ein immenser Aufwand.

Ich habe mich bei Beginn meiner Praxisttigkeit gegen Amalgam entschieden. Wobei ich mich nicht als Amalgam-Gegner bezeichne. Aber so lange die Diskussion noch derart kontrovers gefhrt wird, mchte ich mir spter evtl. keine Vorwrfe machen. Ich entferne unter maximaler Absaugung mittels spezieller Hartmetallfrse und auf Wunsch unter Kofferdam und verarbeite seit Jahren Ketac Molar, das auch bei greren Defekten eine Tragedauer von mehreren Jahren aufweist. 

Ich mchte auch betonen, dass dies mein ganz persnliches Behandlungskonzept darstellt und unter keinen Umstnden als allgemein gltiges Dogma anzusehen ist.

gru
hennessy

----------


## actin

> Da Selen vier Liganden-Bindungsmglichkeiten anbietet, werden diese auch mit Schwermetallionen, die sich im Krper aufhalten, belegt. Aber dabei docken auch lebenswichtige Ionen an (z.B. Eisen), die dann ausgeleitet werden.


Da hast Du anscheinend Selen mit  einem Chelatkomplexbildner wie zum Beispiel DMPS verwechselt.  Selen ist *kein* Komplexbildner. Es bildet nicht wie DMPS  wasserlsliche Chelatkomplexe mit Metallionen, die dann ber die Nieren ausgeschieden werden knnen, sondern wasserunlsliches Quecksilberselenid. 

[BTW: Es  heit  Quecksilberseleni*d* und nicht Quecksilberseleni*t*, wie es   auf den Homepages   von Quecksilber "ausleitenden" Zahnrzten und Heilpraktikern zu finden ist. :hmmm...: ]

----------


## milz

Und Selen funktioniert? Und holt auch das Hg aus dem Hirn (wg. den Wunderheilungen nach Amalgam-Entfernung und "Ausleitung")?

----------


## actin

@milz: Wem gilt diese Frage? Ich hab mich  bei   hennessys posting nur  zu den chemischen Fakten geuert.   (Bin Chemikerin und hab  mal   an   Selenverbindungen geforscht.)
      Mit dem "Ausleiten"  :hmmm...:  von  Quecksilber   hab ich mich noch nie beschftigt. Das interessiert mich hchstens aus chemischer Sicht.

----------


## actin

Also:

       Erstmal zum Quecksilberselenid:

       Quecksilberselenid  ist

       -   eine Verbindung mit der Verhltnisformel HgSe
       -  ein wasserunlslicher Feststoff
       -   ein Halbleiter

       Es besteht nicht  aus einzelnen HgSe-Moleklen, sondern es bildet ein Kristallgitter,  in dem 
        jedes Quecksilberatom von  vier Selenatomen umgeben ist und jedes Selenatom von vier Quecksilberatomen.    
       Falls Du eine Zeichnung sehen willst:  Siehe dort auf Seite 5:  
http://www.math.hu-berlin.de/~puhle/publications_files/Master-Thesis.pdf

       Bei  Aufnahme von Selen in den Krper mssten demnach kleinste HgSe-Kristalle entstehen, die aber     nicht ausgeschieden werden knnten, sondern irgenwo im Krper abgelagert wrden.  
       Falls also das Selen aus den Selenprparaten ZNS-gngig wre,  sollten auch dort HgSe-Kristalle  entstehen und abgelagert werden. 

       Diese Hypothese habe ich auch auf  Homepages von "Quecksilberausleitern"  und in  Foren von "Amalgamgeschdigten" gefunden.  Die gehen davon aus, dass  das im Krper abgelagerte/eingelagerte  Quecksilberselenid   nicht   schdlich ist.  Ob das stimmt, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

       Von einer Ausleitung im Sinne einer Exkretion wird auf den paar Seiten,  die ich berflogen habe, nicht geredet. Und das sehe ich auch so.

----------


## hennessy

> Da hast Du anscheinend Selen mit  einem Chelatkomplexbildner wie zum Beispiel DMPS verwechselt.  Selen ist *kein* Komplexbildner. Es bildet nicht wie DMPS  wasserlsliche Chelatkomplexe mit Metallionen, die dann ber die Nieren ausgeschieden werden knnen, sondern wasserunlsliches Quecksilberselenid. 
> 
> [BTW: Es  heit  Quecksilberseleni*d* und nicht Quecksilberseleni*t*, wie es   auf den Homepages   von Quecksilber "ausleitenden" Zahnrzten und Heilpraktikern zu finden ist.]


Hallo actin!
Du hast selbstverstndlich recht. Es ging damals um Dimaval(R) und nicht um Selen.
Bitte nochmals um Entschuldigung.

gru
hennessy

----------


## actin

@hennessy:  :Friedenstaube:

----------


## milz

Danke fr die Erklrung!

----------


## actin

@milz: Falls Du mich meinst: Bitte!

  @hennessy:



> Und so lange kein allgemeines Amalgam-Verbot existiert, wird es als Fllungswerkstoff weiter verwendet werden. Jetzt knnten einige der Amalgam-Gegner sagen: "Es gibt ja Amalgam-Verbote! In Schweden!" Dazu sollte man jedoch den Grund fr das Verbot kennen: Es ist nicht so, dass es wegen einer Gesundheitsgefhrdung beim Legen/Tragen/Entfernen verboten wrde. Aber: Da in Schweden der Boden recht hart ist, wird in den meisten Fllen keine Erdbestattung, sondern eine Feuerbestattung durchgefhrt. Und dabei werden giftige Quecksilberdmpfe frei. Deshalb wurde dort das Amalgam verboten.


Wenn in Schweden in der Zahnmedizin kein Amalgam mehr verwendet wird - egal aus welchem Grund - wren mal die Auswirkungen dieses Verzichts auf die Zahngesundheit der Schweden und auf die Kosten im Gesundheitswesen interessant.
  Seit wann wird es denn in Schweden nicht mehr eingesetzt? Was wird dort als Standardersatzfllstoff verwendet? Welche Erfahrungen hat man in Schweden damit gemacht? Hatte es negative Auswirkungen aus die Zahngesundheit der Schweden?


  Ich hab auch schon mal berlegt, wieviel teurer ein Verzicht auf Amalgam hierzulande wohl  kme. Es geht ja nicht nur um die hheren Arbeits- und Materialkosten fr andere Fllungsarten, sondern z. B. auch um die Kosten der tatschlichen oder vermeintlichen amalgambedingten Gesundheitsschden, die bei einem Verzicht auf Amalgam wegfielen.

----------


## McZahnAG

Wenn es in ganz Skandinavien so ist wie in Norwegen, dass zahlt jeder volljhrige die Zahnarztbehandlung aus eigener Tasche.




> @milz: Falls Du mich meinst: Bitte!
> 
>   @hennessy:
>   Wenn in Schweden in der Zahnmedizin kein Amalgam mehr verwendet wird - egal aus welchem Grund - wren mal die Auswirkungen dieses Verzichts auf die Zahngesundheit der Schweden und auf die Kosten im Gesundheitswesen interessant.
>   Seit wann wird es denn in Schweden nicht mehr eingesetzt? Was wird dort als Standardersatzfllstoff verwendet? Welche Erfahrungen hat man in Schweden damit gemacht? Hatte es negative Auswirkungen aus die Zahngesundheit der Schweden?
> 
> 
>   Ich hab auch schon mal berlegt, wieviel teurer ein Verzicht auf Amalgam hierzulande wohl  kme. Es geht ja nicht nur um die hheren Arbeits- und Materialkosten fr andere Fllungsarten, sondern z. B. auch um die Kosten der tatschlichen oder vermeintlichen amalgambedingten Gesundheitsschden, die bei einem Verzicht auf Amalgam wegfielen.

----------


## actin

> Wenn es in ganz Skandinavien so ist wie in Norwegen, dass zahlt jeder volljhrige die Zahnarztbehandlung aus eigener Tasche.


Danke.

   Und was hieltet ihr davon, auch in D auf Amalgamfllungen grundstzlich zu verzichten?  

   Die Diskussionen ber die potenzielle Schdlichkeit werden nie aufhren, egal wieviel Studien man dazu macht, weil ein Restrisiko immer bleiben wird.

   Ich glaube, wenn ich ZA wre, wrde ich mich auch gegen die Verwendung von Amalgam entscheiden und so wie dieser ZA argumentieren. Ihr msst dort 'Fllungsmaterialien' anklicken.

----------


## actin

Es gibt  offensichtlich  auch  Amalgamspezialisten (Daunderer),  die Quecksilberselenid fr toxisch halten und die Anwendung von Selenprparaten deshalb ablehnen:   




> [....]  
> *      Selen frhrt zur "Umgiftung", d.h. Quecksilberselenid wird ins Hirn eingelagert und fhrt sofort zu Hirnsymptomen durch Quecksilber.* Neben
>         Reizbarkeit, Gedchtnisstrungen,stndige Mdigkeit, Herzbeschwerden, Panikanflle kommt es zur Impotenz.[....]
> 
>       Aus dem Heer der frheren Selenschlucker rekrutieren sich spter die psychisch Kranken.[....]


 http://www.toxcenter.de/artikel/PW6UR7.php

----------


## actin

Und hier wird fr den Einsatz von Selenprparaten bei Amalgamsanierungen pldiert:  


Quelle:   Biologische Zahnmedizin 4/97, S.119, Karl F. Haug Verlag Heidelberg




> Ausleitung im Sinne der Orthomolekulartherapie
> 
>        Eine andere Entgiftungsmethode ist der Orthomolekular-Therapie entlehnt. 
> 
> *      Hier wird versucht, Selen zu substituieren, das mit Quecksilber Quecksilberselenit bildet und das freie Quecksilber somit in eine ungiftige Form berfhrt*. Selen ist bei Amalgampatienten aus diesem Grund hufig vermindert. 
>        Auch Zink bindet sich gerne an Quecksilber und ist daher bei Amalgampatienten ebenfalls hufig vermindert. 
>        Sinnvoll ist auch die Gabe von anderen Antioxidantien wie Magnesium, Vitamin A, C und E, da diese die Wirkung der freien Radikale vermindern. 
>        Diese Methode stellt fr mich eine gute Mglichkeit dar, einem Patienten whrend der Sanierung etwas an die Hand zu geben, das schon mal grob hilft, die bei der Sanierung entstehende zustzliche Quecksilberbelastung wirkungsvoll anzugehen.


Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere,  behauptet der Verfasser, amalgambelastete Patienten htten einen Mangel an dem Spurenelement Selen, weil das in der Nahrung    enthaltene Selen durch das aus den Amalgamfllungen freigesetzte   Quecksilber gebunden wrde. 

       Demnach msste er die Beschwerden der Patienten zumindest teilweise auch auf Selenmangel zurckfhren, whrend der Herr Daunderer die Symptome auf die Toxizitt des Quecksilberselenids zurckfhrt. ??

       Ich frage mich nun, ob man hier  das Selenprparat whrend der Amalgamsanierungen gibt, um das whrend des Ausbohrens der Fllungen   durch Einatmen  in den Krper aufgenommene Quecksilber zu binden und damit 'unschdlich' zu machen, oder ob man  es gibt, um beim Patienten einem  Selenmangel vorzubeugen. Die Formulierung:  "...wird versucht, Selen zu substituieren..." spricht dafr.

----------


## actin

::-dance: .......

Wenn man das alles gelesen hat, fllt einem   nur eine Konsequenz ein: Weg mit dem Sch*****-Amalgam aus der Zahnheilkunde.

----------


## milz

> http://www.toxcenter.de/artikel/PW6UR7.php


Ob das alles so stimmt?

http://www.toxcenter.de/artikel/QSPHG6.php




> Eiter als   e r n s t e   Giftfolge im Kiefer
> 
> Eingeatmete Zahnflickstoffe und Wohngifte werden unter den Zhnen wie bei einer Atemmaske abgelagert. Fremdstoffe im Knochen fhren sehr schnell zu Stoffwechselstrungen. An dieser Stelle werden Bakterien aus dem Mund im Knochen eingelagert.
> 
> Die Eitertaschen werden immer grer. Sie bleiben nur die ersten Jahre abgekapselt. Bei krperlichem Stress (Sportler) oder Infekten bricht der Eiter ins Gefsystem  ein und kann ber die Blutvergiftung (Sepsis) bei Nichterkennen tdlich sein.

----------


## milz

> Orthomolekulartherapie


Da wird alles mit Vitaminen behandelt. Aus Prinzip, nicht deswegen, weil es nachweislich was ntzen wrde.

----------


## actin

@milz: Da kann ich   nur nochmal  sagen:



> .......
> 
>   Wenn man das alles gelesen hat, fllt einem   nur eine Konsequenz ein: Weg mit dem Sch*****-Amalgam aus der Zahnheilkunde.


  ::-dance: 

Ich hab keine Lust, mich mit diesem Zeug zu beschftigen. Und wenn  ich mir vorstelle, ich msste immer wieder mit Patienten darber diskutieren: Nein danke.   :kotzen:

----------


## hennessy

> Demnach msste er die Beschwerden der Patienten zumindest teilweise auch auf Selenmangel zurckfhren, whrend der Herr Daunderer die Symptome auf die Toxizitt des Quecksilberselenids zurckfhrt. ??


Herr Daunderer wird uerst kontrovers diskutiert. Die folgenden Ausfhrungen sind im Kollegenkreis bekannt geworden(Ich verzichte mal auf die indirekte Rede, obwohl es korrekter wre):
Er hat sich selbst als klinischen Toxikologen bezeichnet, obwohl er keiner ist, er lehnt auch endodontische Behandlungen strikt ab. Nach seiner Meinung soll jeder endodontisch versorgte Zahn extrahiert werden und nach der ex wird die Alveole und der benachbarte Knochen groflchig ausgefrst, was bereits fters zu Spontanfrakturen der Mandibula gefhrt hat.
Sein Praxisbereich muss laut Augenzeugenberichten furchteregend aussehen, vor dem "Ausleitungsraum" ist eine Schleuse eingerichtet, mit schwarz-gelbem Warnrand umgeben und mit dem Warnschild fr Radioaktivitt versehen. 
Es kursiert auch das Gercht, dass er nicht mehr praktizieren darf wegen vielfacher Krperverletzung. Er bezeichnet auch die Karies als Eiterkrankheit usw.
Vielleicht wei jemand mehr.

Kurz und gut, jeder Behandler hat sein eigenes Behandlungskonzept. Ich selbst habe mich dafr entschieden, kein Amalgam zu verwenden und bin eigentlich ganz glcklich damit. Anfangs musste ich zwar jeden Tag hundert Diskussionen fhren, aber inzwischen gehts.

gru
hennessy

----------


## actin

> Herr Daunderer wird uerst kontrovers diskutiert.


Hmm...,   darber habe  frher schon einiges gelesen und auch TV-Sendungen gesehen, will das aber hier nicht kommentieren, weil ich kein Mediziner bin.  




> Kurz und gut, jeder Behandler hat sein eigenes Behandlungskonzept. Ich selbst habe mich dafr entschieden, kein Amalgam zu verwenden und bin eigentlich ganz glcklich damit. Anfangs musste ich zwar jeden Tag hundert Diskussionen fhren, aber inzwischen gehts.


Das scheint mir   ein sinnvolles Konzept zu sein. Ich gehe mal  davon aus, dass Du Deine Patienten ber Amalgam sachlich informierst und ihnen  keine Horrorstories erzhlst.

----------


## hennessy

> Das scheint mir   ein sinnvolles Konzept zu sein. Ich gehe mal  davon aus, dass Du Deine Patienten ber Amalgam sachlich informierst und ihnen  keine Horrorstories erzhlst.


ich versuche es zumindest. Es gibt halt leider keinen Knigsweg, so dass man meist mit einem Kompromiss (der mal gut und mal weniger gut ausfllt) leben muss.

gru
hennessy

----------


## jabba666

> Ich habe mich bei Beginn meiner Praxisttigkeit gegen Amalgam entschieden. Wobei ich mich nicht als Amalgam-Gegner bezeichne. Aber so lange die Diskussion noch derart kontrovers gefhrt wird, mchte ich mir spter evtl. keine Vorwrfe machen. Ich entferne unter maximaler Absaugung mittels spezieller Hartmetallfrse und auf Wunsch unter Kofferdam und verarbeite seit Jahren Ketac Molar, das auch bei greren Defekten eine Tragedauer von mehreren Jahren aufweist. 
> 
> 
> gru
> hennessy


da du ketac benutzt,wirst du dir nie vorwrfe machen mssen....das besorgen schon deine patienten fr dich!
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## actin

> ... und verarbeite seit Jahren Ketac Molar, das auch bei greren Defekten eine Tragedauer von mehreren Jahren aufweist....


Kannst/willst  Du sagen,  welche Anteile die einzelnen Fllungen bei Deinen Patienten ausmachen? Wie gro ist der Anteil derer, die sich Ketac Molar-Fllungen machen lassen? Wie gro ist der Anteil derer, die sich Composits und/oder Inlays machen lassen?

----------


## hennessy

ber den groben Daumen gepeilt sind es ca. 75%, die sich Ketac Molar legen lassen. Der Rest Keramik-/Gold-Inlays. Kunststofffllungen lege ich nur noch nach sehr strenger Indikationsstellung. Von daher gesehen nicht mehr sehr viele.

gru
hennessy

----------


## actin

Moin!

 Ich will   nochmal  auf das eigentliche Thema des gerade geschlossenen Threads zurckkommen, das ja dort kaum zur Sprache gekommen ist: die Schutzmanahmen beim Entfernen von Amalgamfllungen.

 Gibt es dazu   Leitlinien Eurer Fachgesellschaften   oder Vorschriften der Berufsgenossenschaft (wegen der Helferinnen oder angestellten Assistenten)?  

    Hennessy hat ja schon gesagt, wie er vorgeht.  Wie machen es die anderen?

----------


## holtman

moin,

vorschriften fr's rausbohren gibt's meines wissens nicht - an der uni wurde ohne schutzmanahme rausgebohrt. mundschutz ist natrlich obligat, natrlich nicht wegen des quecksilbers allein. und dann: hartmetallfrse - und ab dafr  :hmmm...:

----------


## actin

> ... an der uni wurde ohne schutzmanahme rausgebohrt. mundschutz ist natrlich obligat, natrlich nicht wegen des quecksilbers allein. und dann: hartmetallfrse - und ab dafr


So ist das bei mir vor 10 Jahren auch gemacht worden,  obwohl mein ZA als   fachlich immer up to date  und einer der besten unserer Stadt gilt.  Hmm.... :Nixweiss:

----------


## hennessy

> So ist das bei mir vor 10 Jahren auch gemacht worden,  obwohl mein ZA als   fachlich immer up to date  und einer der besten unserer Stadt gilt.  Hmm....


Ist auch jetzt noch die gngige Vorgehensweise.

----------


## holtman

> Ist auch jetzt noch die gngige Vorgehensweise.


das wollte ich damit eigentlich ausdrcken. ich bin ja noch nicht sooo wahnsinnig lange in der freien kassenwildbahn unterwegs  :hmmm...:

----------


## Neuling08

hm versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz
ist nicht zumindest ein wichtiger punkt bei der entfernung, dass der patient sauerstoff angehngt bekommt?
und der sinn dieses sauerstoffs und auch der schutz des patienten nicht nur des zahnarztes leuchtet mir ein.
die nase des patienten ist ja durch diese anatomische begebenheit  :Grinnnss!:  ganz klar um einiges nher am mund, wo diese dmpfe dann rauskommen, als das gesicht des zahnarztes je rankommen wrde.

und was ist dieses "ketac molar"?
ich habe gefunden: Glasionomer-Fllungsmaterial/Glas-Ionomer-Zemente
gibt es dafr noch einen anderen berbegriff? wird es zement genannt?  :Smilie: 
und in welcher preisklasse bewegt sich das? billig, mittel, teuer?

----------


## actin

Ich versteh nicht,  was das mit Kassenwildbahn zu tun haben soll.  Das ist bei mir damals als Privatpatient so gemacht worden und mein ZA hat insgesamt einen relativ hohen Anteil an Privatpatienten in seiner Praxis.

Dass er beim Ersetzen von Amalgamfllungen durch Goldinlays  mehrere Amalgamfllungen in einer Sitzung ohne besondere Schutzmanahmen   (abgesehen von einem Bohrer, bei dem die Temperatur mglichst niedrig gehalten wird, wovon ich mal ausgehe) entfernt,   gibt mir inzwischen doch zu denken. Vor allem, weil er in anderen Dingen  wie z. B. der  Hygiene  extrem pingelig ist.  Er   war  z. B.     damals vor ich wei nicht wie vielen  Jahren oder Jahrzehnten, als   Hygieneprobleme mit Winkelstcken durch die Medien gegangen sind,   in unserer Stadt einer der wenigen   ZA, die    mit  nach damaligem Stand der Wissenschaft   hygienisch einwandfreien (= sterilisierten) Winkelstcken gearbeitet haben.

----------


## Boaso

Nach ungeschtztem Herausbohren sind die Hg-Werte in Blut, Stuhl und Urin erhht, dass kann jeder untersuchen lassen.

http://www.toxcenter.de/artikel/Drei...entgiftung.php

http://www.toxcenter.de/artikel/Meth...das-Gehirn.php

----------


## actin

> Nach ungeschtztem Herausbohren sind die Hg-Werte in Blut, Stuhl und Urin erhht, dass kann jeder untersuchen lassen.


     Das bezweifelt auch niemand.    

    Trotzdem hab ich damals keinerlei Probleme durch das "ungeschtze" Entfernen der Amalgamfllungen bekommen.   Ich hatte auch vorher  keinerlei   Probleme  mit meinen  Jahrzehnte  alten Amalgamfllungen. Hab sie mir eigentlich eher aus sthetischen Grnden  durch andere Materialien ersetzen lassen.

 Edit.:

 Es waren nicht nur sthetische Grnde. Ich hab mir die Amalgamfllungen auch deshalb durch Goldinlays ersetzen lassen, weil ich gedacht hatte, das wre eine so  dauerhafte Lsung, dass an diesen Zhnen bei sorgfltiger Pflege bis ans Ende meines Lebens nie mehr was gemacht werden msste. Dass das nicht stimmen muss,   hab ich erst spter erfahren.

----------


## Neuling08

> Trotzdem hab ich damals keinerlei Probleme durch das "ungeschtze" Entfernen der Amalgamfllungen bekommen.


wenn wir jetzt wieder so anfangen, drehen wir uns im kreis.
es gibt ja wie man erfahren durfte individuelle genetische usw. voraussetzungen, welche da einfluss haben.

----------


## actin

> wenn wir jetzt wieder so anfangen, drehen wir uns im kreis.


Eben. Und deshalb sollten wir es lieber lassen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## holtman

> Ich versteh nicht,  was das mit Kassenwildbahn zu tun haben soll.


nichts. das war nicht auf die amalgam-thematik bezogen, sondern mehr so ganz allgemein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Boaso

> Zitat von Neuling08
> wenn wir jetzt wieder so anfangen, drehen wir uns im kreis.
> es gibt ja wie man erfahren durfte individuelle genetische usw. voraussetzungen, welche da einfluss haben.


So ist es, aber wer wei ber diese Noxen als Patient Bescheid?
Dann sollte das doch wenigsten zur Prvention bei dem Patienten vorher untersucht werden, bevor Amalgam gestopft wird.

----------


## holtman

> Dann sollte das doch wenigsten zur Prvention bei dem Patienten vorher untersucht werden, bevor Amalgam gestopft wird.


wenn der patient bereit ist, das zu bezahlen, knnen wir das gerne tun. sofern da berhaupt eine mglichkeit besteht.

----------


## actin

> es gibt ja wie man erfahren durfte individuelle genetische usw. voraussetzungen, welche da einfluss haben.


Dass  die  mgliche Belastung  von individuellen Faktoren abhngt, bezweifle ich nicht,     wobei ich das grere Risiko auf der Seite der Amalgam-Verarbeiter sehe.

   Deshalb meine ich: Wenn es eine aus wirtschaftlicher und medizinischer Sicht einigermaen akzeptable Alternative zu Amalgam als GKV-Standardfllmaterial gibt, sollte man sich nher damit beschftigen.  Die GIZ-Variante, die Hennessy verwendet, scheint    eine solche Alternative zu sein.

  Wer als Patient Angst vor Amalgam hat und    keine Gold- oder Keramikinlays bezahlen kann/will,  kann sich ja einen ZA suchen, der ihm GIZ-Fllungen anbietet.

----------


## Boaso

> Zitat:
> Zitat von actin
> Ich versteh nicht, was das mit Kassenwildbahn zu tun haben soll.
> 
> nichts. das war mehr so dummes geschwtz.
> __________________
> gruss, rainer



.......war doch wenigsten ehrlich, ist doch die Wirklichkeit.

----------


## holtman

> Deshalb meine ich: Wenn es eine aus wirtschaftlicher und medizinischer Sicht einigermaen akzeptable Alternative zu Amalgam als GKV-Standardfllmaterial gibt, sollte man sich nher damit beschftigen.


das tun diejenigen zahnrzte, die in ihrer praxis kein amalgam mehr anbieten mchten doch gezwungenermaen - schlielich mssen auch die dem patienten eine zuzahlungsfreie alternative zu hherwertigen versorgungen anbieten knnen.

----------


## holtman

> .......war doch wenigsten ehrlich, ist doch die Wirklichkeit.


und genau das ist es, was eine sachliche diskussion mit dir annhernd unmglich macht - die tendenz, alles persnlich zu nehmen und wild in der gegend rumzustnkern. willkommen auf meiner ignore-liste.

----------


## actin

> das tun diejenigen zahnrzte, die in ihrer praxis kein amalgam mehr anbieten mchten doch gezwungenermaen - schlielich mssen auch die dem patienten eine zuzahlungsfreie alternative zu hherwertigen versorgungen anbieten knnen.


Und Quecksilberallergiker und   Amalgamphobiker mssen dann eben einen  solchen  Zahnarzt  suchen.  Es soll ja schon relativ viele geben, die kein Amalgam mehr verwenden.

----------


## holtman

> Und Quecksilberallergiker und   Amalgamphobiker mssen dann eben einen  solchen  Zahnarzt  suchen.


bei *nachgewiesener* quecksilberallergie darf der zahnarzt auch die teurere kunststofffllung ber kasse abrechnen. sonst absolut richtig.

es gibt aber auch das gegenteil: patienten auf der suche nach zahnrzten, die um die qualitten von amalgam wissen und gezielt nach zahnrzten suchen, die es noch verwenden.

----------


## hennessy

> bei *nachgewiesener* quecksilberallergie darf der zahnarzt auch die teurere kunststofffllung ber kasse abrechnen. sonst absolut richtig.
> 
> es gibt aber auch das gegenteil: patienten auf der suche nach zahnrzten, die um die qualitten von amalgam wissen und gezielt nach zahnrzten suchen, die es noch verwenden.


wobei eine nachgewiesene Quecksilber-Allergie so selten ist, dass sie als Kasuistik in der Literatur erscheint. 
Die Phobie indes scheint immer weitere Kreise zu ziehen.

Noch ganz kurz zum link, der von boaso angegeben wurde (toxcenter):
Ohne jetzt irgendjemandem nahe treten zu wollen und auch ganz ohne Polemik: Dieser eingetragene Verein ist weit davon entfernt, wissenschaftlich anerkannt zu sein.
Nichtsdestotrotz sind die links durchaus lesenswert. Allerdings sind die Vorkehrungen in der tglichen Praxis absolut nicht umsetzbar. Die Kassen zahlen den zustzlichen Aufwand nicht und wenn man den Stundensatz einer Zahnarztpraxis in Ansatz bringt, wird auch der Patient diese evtl. doch erheblichen Summen nicht bereit sein zu bernehmen. Zumindest nicht der Durchschnittsverdiener.

----------


## Neuling08

> ist nicht zumindest ein wichtiger punkt bei der entfernung, dass der patient sauerstoff angehngt bekommt?
> und der sinn dieses sauerstoffs und auch der schutz des patienten nicht nur des zahnarztes leuchtet mir ein.
> die nase des patienten ist ja durch diese anatomische begebenheit  ganz klar um einiges nher am mund, wo diese dmpfe dann rauskommen, als das gesicht des zahnarztes je rankommen wrde.


das was mich an der toxseite strt ist, dass schon die herstellerbezeichnungen genannt werden.
allerdings geben die ja empfehlungen wie man billig an eine sauerstoffflasche kommen knnte. somit wollen sie keine geschfte mit sauerstoff machen. sie teilen sauerstoff die wichtigkeit von 70% zu. es wirkt auf mich seris. denn wenn sie sinnlose mittelchen verkaufen wollen wrden, wrden sie diese zahl nicht so hoch ansetzen.
auerdem finde ich den sauerstoff aus oben genannten grnden sinnvoll.
was wrde dagegen sprechen. ist doch nicht soviel aufwand oder?

und DMSA/DMPS sind doch anerkannte komplexbildner, die bei schwermetallvergiftung angewendet werden.

----------


## hennessy

> und DMSA/DMPS sind doch anerkannte komplexbildner, die bei schwermetallvergiftung angewendet werden.


Nur haben sie den entscheidenden Nachteil, dass undifferenziert ALLE Schwermetalle gebunden werden, beispielsweise auch lebenswichtiges Eisen. Wobei ich nicht wei, ob der Mechanismus einer kompetitiven Hemmung auch hier greift. Evtl. kann uns actin mehr dazu sagen? Zumindest sollte man diese Mittel nicht einfach ohne Rcksprache mit einem kompetenten Arzt zu sich nehmen.

----------


## Boaso

> wobei eine nachgewiesene Quecksilber-Allergie so selten ist, dass sie als Kasuistik in der Literatur erscheint. 
> Die Phobie indes scheint immer weitere Kreise zu ziehen.
> 
> Noch ganz kurz zum link, der von boaso angegeben wurde (toxcenter):
> Ohne jetzt irgendjemandem nahe treten zu wollen und auch ganz ohne Polemik: Dieser eingetragene Verein ist weit davon entfernt, wissenschaftlich anerkannt zu sein.
> Nichtsdestotrotz sind die links durchaus lesenswert. Allerdings sind die Vorkehrungen in der tglichen Praxis absolut nicht umsetzbar. Die Kassen zahlen den zustzlichen Aufwand nicht und wenn man den Stundensatz einer Zahnarztpraxis in Ansatz bringt, wird auch der Patient diese evtl. doch erheblichen Summen nicht bereit sein zu bernehmen. Zumindest nicht der Durchschnittsverdiener.


Stimmt doch gar nicht, die Leute werden noch gar nicht auf eine Quecksilberallergie untersucht.
Sollte man doch mal die Bevlkerungen darauf untersuchen, wre spannend was dabei herauskommt, da wrden vielleicht so manchem die Augen bergehen.
Mein Mann hat das krzlich beim Dermatologen untersuchen lassen...und bingo , er hat eine Quecksilberallergie.

Es ist einfach zu behaupten eine Quecksilberallergie ist uerst selten, wenn man es unterlsst zu untersuchen.

----------


## actin

@Hennessy:  

   Klar:   DMPS und DMSA  bilden auch mit anderen Schwermetallionen   Chelatkomplexe, aber ich bin nur fr die Chemie zustndig;  nicht fr die Pharmakologie.  :hmmm...:  Will  aber heute Abend  gern mal nach Fachliteratur   dazu suchen.  
   Hab nur gerade beim schnellen Googeln  einiges ber Nebenwirkungen von Behandlungen mit Komplexbildnern gelesen (u. a. auch allergische Reaktionen  :Grinnnss!:   ) und dass  Komplexbildner   fr die Indikation "Amalgamvergiftung" laut BfArM   nicht  zugelassen seien.

----------


## hennessy

> Stimmt doch gar nicht, die Leute werden noch gar nicht auf eine Quecksilberallergie untersucht.
> Sollte man doch mal die Bevlkerungen darauf untersuchen, wre spannend was dabei herauskommt, da wrden vielleicht so manchem die Augen bergehen.
> Mein Mann hat das krzlich beim Dermatologen untersuchen lassen...und bingo , er hat eine Quecksilberallergie.
> 
> Es ist einfach zu behaupten eine Quecksilberallergie ist uerst selten, wenn man es unterlsst zu untersuchen.


Es wurden in einer neuen Studie Patienten untersucht: GAT (German Amalgam Trial)
nachzulesen in: zm 98, Nr.9, 1.5.2008, (1226)
Dabei zeigte sich u.a., dass hinsichtlich der Diagnostik keine der untersuchten diagnostischen Testmethoden in der Lage war, zwischen gesunden Probanden und subjektiv amalgamgeschdigten Probanden zuverlssig zu differenzieren. 

Soweit zur Aussagekraft von Testungen.

----------


## Boaso

Genau, das BfArM wei ganz genau warum DMPS nicht zugelassen ist.
Dann msste ja zugegeben werden, dass die Menschen eine hohe Quecksilberbelastung haben.
Ohne vorherige Mobilisation (da ja eine Speichergift) ist es ja nicht offensichtlich.

----------


## Neuling08

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DMSA
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DMPS
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chelat-Therapie
find ich ganz kompetent geschrieben.
um eisen msste man sich denk ich keine gedanken machen, weil es ja als ferritin gespeichert wird. und dann wieder als freies eisen ins blut kommen knnte.

wann spricht man denn von einer (quecksilber)vergiftung?

unbestritten ist ja, dass das giftige die dmpfe sind.
bleibt also noch die sauerstoffflasche zu klren

----------


## hennessy

> Genau, das BfArM wei ganz genau warum DMPS nicht zugelassen ist.
> Dann msste ja zugegeben werden, dass die Menschen eine hohe Quecksilberbelastung haben.
> Ohne vorherige Mobilisation (da ja eine Speichergift) ist es ja nicht offensichtlich.


Na ja, das ist vorsichtig gesagt eine ziemlich einseitige Betrachtung der Sachlage. 
Im Rahmen der o.a. Studie wurden auch Messungen des anorganischen Quecksilbers durchgefhrt, mit dem Ergebnis, dass die gemessenen Werte der Amalgamtrger weit unter dem kritischen Warnwert lagen.

----------


## Neuling08

> mit dem Ergebnis, dass die gemessenen Werte der Amalgamtrger weit unter dem kritischen Warnwert lagen.


naja der amalgamtrger.
die gefahr ist ja bei der rausnahme der amalgam-fllungen. gibts dazu - also kurz nach fllungsentfernung auch reprsentative messwerte?

----------


## actin

> Genau, das BfArM wei ganz genau warum DMPS nicht zugelassen ist.
>       Dann msste ja zugegeben werden, dass die Menschen eine hohe Quecksilberbelastung haben.


Das ist Unfug.   Fr Tests und zur Behandlung wirklicher  Quecksilbervergiftungen ist es schon zugelassen.

     Es ist anscheinend nur nicht fr  die "Behandlung" (vermeintlicher?  :hmmm...:   ) "Amalgamvergiftungen"  zugelassen.

----------


## hennessy

> naja der amalgamtrger.
> die gefahr ist ja bei der rausnahme der amalgam-fllungen. gibts dazu - also kurz nach fllungsentfernung auch reprsentative messwerte?


eine u.a. chemische Messung von Quecksilber in Speichel und Blut sowie im Sammelurin vor und nach Mobilisation mit dem Medikament Dimaval (R) konnte genausowenig zwischen gesunden Probanden und subjektiv amalgamgeschfigten Probanden zuverlssig unterscheiden.

----------


## Neuling08

Aussage zu einem tagesschaubericht:
"Dann ein kurzer Ausschnitt mit Dr. Mutter, der sagt: Studien seien oft fehlerhaft, weil nicht das Hg im Urin interessiert sondern in Knochen und Organen."

zuerst einmal muss man ganz klar zwischen amalgam-fllungen-trger, welche die fllungen noch drin haben und 
denen entscheiden, bei denen sie rausgenommen wurden.
bei letzterem liegt ja eben wie auch hier schon fter gesagt wurde die gefahr.
und bei amalgam-trgern ist die gefahr umso hher je mehr amalgam-fllingen im mund sind.

wenn das Hg tatschlich schon in den organen und knochen abgelagert ist, ist es ja nur logisch, dass es dann nicht mehr im blut signifikant erhht ist.
deswegen berzeugt mich der kopierte absatz nicht.

man msste direkt nach der amalgam-bohrung im blut die quecksilber-konzentration messen. anschlieend die konzentrationen in allen mglichen ausscheidungen. die differenz wre die konzentration, die dann in den knochen, gehirn abgelagert ist. bzw. ein teil des dampfes wird wohl gleich in der lunge bleiben.
und um auch noch daran zu kommen bruchte man z.b. den knochen.
gut gehirn geht nicht. aber die werte vom knochen haben wir eigentlich von boaso, welche von einem umweltmediziner! gemessen wurde.
aber man bruchte nicht mal den beweis durch die kieferfrsung, denn wenn man wie oben beschrieben die krperausscheidungen(hauptschlich urin, oder) messen wrde htte man ein eindeutiges ergebnis. den wo soll das quecksilber sonst hin. es lst sich nicht in luft auf.

@hennessy
ist das eine zeitschrift, die du angegeben hast. im internet ist die studie nicht oder?

----------


## hennessy

> Aussage zu einem tagesschaubericht:
> "Dann ein kurzer Ausschnitt mit Dr. Mutter, der sagt: Studien seien oft fehlerhaft, weil nicht das Hg im Urin interessiert sondern in Knochen und Organen."
> 
> zuerst einmal muss man ganz klar zwischen amalgam-fllungen-trger, welche die fllungen noch drin haben und 
> denen entscheiden, bei denen sie rausgenommen wurden.
> bei letzterem liegt ja eben wie auch hier schon fter gesagt wurde die gefahr.
> und bei amalgam-trgern ist die gefahr umso hher je mehr amalgam-fllingen im mund sind.
> 
> wenn das Hg tatschlich schon in den organen und knochen abgelagert ist, ist es ja nur logisch, dass es dann nicht mehr im blut signifikant erhht ist.
> ...


Ja, das ist eine Fachzeitschrift. Und hier steht auch:
"...Das anorganische Hg wird nach Entfernung der Fllungen innerhalb eines Jahres auf natrlichem Wege aus dem Krper ausgeschieden. Untersuchungen des "low dose"-Effektes von Amalgam auf verschiedene Zelltypen zeigten keine deutlich zellschdigende Wirkung. "

----------


## actin

Ich hab die Beitrge von heute nachmittag nur noch quergelesen, deshalb nur noch ein Kommentar hierzu




> ..man msste direkt nach der amalgam-bohrung im blut die quecksilber-konzentration messen. anschlieend die konzentrationen in allen mglichen ausscheidungen. die differenz wre die konzentration, die dann in den knochen, gehirn abgelagert ist. bzw. ein teil des dampfes wird wohl gleich in der lunge bleiben.
>  und um auch noch daran zu kommen bruchte man z.b. den knochen.
>  gut gehirn geht nicht....


 Und welche therapeutischen Konsequenzen sollte das haben?




> .. 
>  ....gut gehirn geht nicht....


Oooch, das ginge schon  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Neuling08

> Ja, das ist eine Fachzeitschrift. Und hier steht auch:
> "...Das anorganische Hg wird nach Entfernung der Fllungen innerhalb eines Jahres auf natrlichem Wege aus dem Krper ausgeschieden. Untersuchungen des "low dose"-Effektes von Amalgam auf verschiedene Zelltypen zeigten keine deutlich zellschdigende Wirkung. "


ich will diese studie haben 
 :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   ::-stud:  

das ist doch voll die vera....
amalgam/hg kommt in groer menge bei entfernung der fllung in den krper. und bis dann soll es innerhalb eines jahres auf natrlichem wege ausgeschieden werden?! es schwimmt also munter 1 jahr im blut rum, kleine menge werden ber urin ausgeschieden und nach einem jahr ist es dann weg?!!
low dose effekt kann ja sein. wenn man das schn in zellkulturen testet.
aber das im krper nur eine low-belastung stattfindet knnen sie nicht ausschlieen.

----------


## hennessy

> ich will diese studie haben 
>   
> 
> das ist doch voll die vera....
> der krper kommt in groer menge bei entfernung der fllung in den krper. und bis dann soll es innerhalb eines jahres auf natrlichem wege ausgeschieden werden?! es schwimmt also munter 1 jahr im blut rum, kleine menge werden ber urin ausgeschieden und nach einem jahr ist es dann weg?!!
> low dose effekt kann ja sein. wenn man das schn in zellkulturen testet.
> aber das im krper nur eine low-belastung stattfindet knnen sie nicht ausschlieen.


versuchs mal ber die Eingabe GAT = German Amlgam Trial

----------


## Neuling08

> Und welche therapeutischen Konsequenzen sollte das haben?


ersteinmal die erkenntnis, welche anscheinend verdrngt wird, dass das quecksilber im krper bleibt.
und dann sollte es nicht zu therapeutischen konsequenzen kommen mssen, weil die vorbeugenden manahmen bei der amalgam-entnahme eingehalten wrden.

----------


## Neuling08

@hennessy
nein ich finde da nichts. sie ist nicht im internet.
nur mitteilungen, dass diese studie raus ist.

hier habe ich die pressemitteilung von dem klinikum rechts der isar gefunden.
(welche mich auch besttigt)
es wurde ja auch gesagt, dass sie es nicht genau sagen knnen.
und steht da was von subjektiv empfundenen amalgamschdigungen.
also subjektiv. 
-->die wirkliche amalgamschdigung kann man nicht mit entspannungsbungen therapieren.
http://idw-online.de/pages/de/news253826

----------


## hennessy

> ...... weil die vorbeugenden manahmen bei der amalgam-entnahme eingehalten wrden.


genau dies war aber nicht der Fall. Es zeigte sich keinerlei Vorteil eines Therapie-Regimes zwischen einer Entfernung, einer Entfernung mit zustzlicher biologischen Ausleittherapie und eines strukturierten Gesundheitstrainings.

----------


## Neuling08

http://www.med.tu-muenchen.de/suche....ctID=996&pid=0
hier nochmal das original

und jetzt soll mir doch bitte mal jemand erklren, warum die studie SUBJEKTIV-amalgam-geschdigte untersucht.

"Die aktuellste Studie vergleicht verschiedene Therapiemglichkeiten fr subjektiv amalgamgeschdigte Patienten. Das Ergebnis war fr die Forscher recht berraschend: Einerseits fhrt die Entfernung der Amalgamfllungen tatschlich zu deutlich niedrigeren Quecksilberwerten in Speichel und Blut und auch zu einer klinisch relevanten Verbesserung der subjektiven Beschwerden. Ob eine zustzliche Ausleitungstherapie durchgefhrt wird oder nicht, spielt dabei im brigen keine Rolle. 
Andererseits brachte ein spezielles Gesundheitstraining den Betroffenen eine hnlich positive Linderung ihrer Beschwerden, auch wenn sich die gemessenen Quecksilberwerte dadurch natrlich nicht vernderten."

aber stellen wir mal noch was anderes fest:
quecksilber im gehirn und knochen ist schdlich. warum untersuchen sie also die konz. im blut. anscheinend halten die meisten/viele menschen eine geringe konzentration im blut aus. bei gehirn und knochen drfte es keine unterschiede bezglich der schdlichkeit zwischen verschiedenen menschen geben.
und
schden mssen nicht sofort auftreten sondern das abgelagerte quecksilber kann auch spter erst probleme machen.

steht etwas in der studie wie genau sie die fllungen rausgenommen haben?
(sauerstoffflasche usw. oder einfach nur gebohrt)
die aussage zur ausleitungstherapie bezieht sich auch nur auf die subjektiven beschwerden.
zahlen dazu kann man sich ja sparen, weil natrlich die hg konz mit chelatbindung und ausscheidung niedriger ist als ohne. und umso weniger giftstoff umso besser. und zahlen wrden mich trotzdem interessieren.

----------


## Boaso

> Aussage zu einem tagesschaubericht:
> "Dann ein kurzer Ausschnitt mit Dr. Mutter, der sagt: Studien seien oft fehlerhaft, weil nicht das Hg im Urin interessiert sondern in Knochen und Organen."
> 
> zuerst einmal muss man ganz klar zwischen amalgam-fllungen-trger, welche die fllungen noch drin haben und 
> denen entscheiden, bei denen sie rausgenommen wurden.
> bei letzterem liegt ja eben wie auch hier schon fter gesagt wurde die gefahr.
> und bei amalgam-trgern ist die gefahr umso hher je mehr amalgam-fllingen im mund sind.
> 
> wenn das Hg tatschlich schon in den organen und knochen abgelagert ist, ist es ja nur logisch, dass es dann nicht mehr im blut signifikant erhht ist.
> ...



Auch bei den "Nichtamalgamtrgern", was eigentlich eine falsche Darstellung ist, denn man kann nicht jemand als "Nichtamalgamtrger bezeichnen, der schon Amalgam hatte, sind nach einer DMPS-Mobilisation hohe Quecksilberwerte zu finden.

Das ist doch schon mal ein Beweis, dass das Hg "irgendwo versteckt gewesen war", wenn vor der Mobilisation noch keine erhhten Werte zu finden waren.

Werden bei Amalgamtrgern nach einer Mobilisation keine erhhten Werte von Hg gefunden, sagt es aber immer noch nichts ber die tatschliche Belastung aus.
Nach Untersuchungen von Dr. Mutter hat sich gezeigt, dass Menschen die noch hohe Werte an Hg ausscheiden knnen oft gesnder sind als andere Amalgamtrger die wenige Hg nach einer Mobilisation ausscheiden, weil bei diesen Patienten eine Entgiftungssrungen vorliegt, was sich in Untersuchungen auch immer wieder besttigt.

----------


## actin

> ich will diese studie haben


Hier ist ein   Referat  ber diese Stude von einem der    Autoren der Studie: 

  zm 98, Nr. 9, 01.05.2008, Seite 18-19

http://www.zm-online.de/m5a.htm?/zm/...s2/aktthem.htm


   Und dort findest den full text  der Studie, allerdings kostenpflichtig: 

http://jdr.iadrjournals.org/cgi/content/full/87/4/349


  J Dent Res. 2008 Apr;87(4):349-53.

  Treatment of health complaints attributed to amalgam.

  Melchart D, Vogt S, Kohler W, Streng A, Weidenhammer W, Kremers L, Hickel R, Felgenhauer N, Zilker T, Wuhr E, Halbach S.

  Centre for Complementary Medicine Research, Internal Medicine II, Technische Universitat Munchen, Munich, Germany.

----------


## McZahnAG

Und es geht schon wieder los ... das darf ja wohl nicht wahr sein *sing

Okok, ich lass euch den Spa und ziehe mir heute abend mal eine Pizza mit doppelt Thunfisch rein !

----------


## actin

> Okok, ich lass euch den Spa und ziehe mir heute abend mal eine Pizza mit doppelt Thunfisch rein !


Thunfisch, egal ob mit oder ohne Quecksilber, ist nicht mein Ding und Popcorn auch nicht.

Aber  ich hab mir gerade fr heute Abend eine Flasche Riesling Sptlese und Ksegebck gekauft.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Neuling08

danke fr die links, actin.

biologischen Ausleitungstherapie mit Verabreichung von hohen Dosen an Vitaminen und Spurenelementen.

ich frage mich erneut: was haben die angestellt?
das ist ja gar nicht das mit dmps sondern nur mit vitaminen. versteh ich das richtig?

----------


## Boaso

> Ja, das ist eine Fachzeitschrift. Und hier steht auch:
> "...Das anorganische Hg wird nach Entfernung der Fllungen innerhalb eines Jahres auf natrlichem Wege aus dem Krper ausgeschieden. Untersuchungen des "low dose"-Effektes von Amalgam auf verschiedene Zelltypen zeigten keine deutlich zellschdigende Wirkung. "



Stimmt auch nicht!




> Wie der Organismus allein durch das Legen von Amalgamplomben dauerhaft mit Quecksilber belastet wird, konnte anhand zweier kanadischer Tierversuchsstudien gezeigt werden. Schafen und Affen wurden radioaktiv markierte Fllungen eingesetzt und die Tiere daraufhin radiologisch durchleuchtet. Bereits nach 24 Stunden waren Gehirn, Rckenmark, Nebenniere, Darmwand und die Hormondrsen mit Quecksilber verseucht. Die Konzentrationen waren auch noch ein halbes Jahr nach dem Experiment in den Organen nachzuweisen - sie waren eben nicht problemlos wieder ausgeschieden worden.



http://www.scinexx.de/dossier-detail-47-20.html

----------


## docmoechtegern

http://www.zm-online.de/m5a.htm?/zm/...s2/aktthem.htm

 Zitat daraus: 




> ...Die wissenschaftliche Auswertung einer Zufallsauswahl von 250 Fragebgen, die die Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt im Zuge der Ermittlungen fr das "Degussa-Verfahren" an *die klagenden Personen* ausgegeben hatten, zeigte bei den Betroffenen (*65 Prozent Frauen, mittleres Alter 43 Jahre*) als hufigste Beschwerden: Kopfschmerzen (60 Prozent aller Befragten), Konzentrationsschwche (39 Prozent), Depressionen (38 Prozent), Mdigkeit und Sehstrungen mit einer Hufigkeit von jeweils 34 Prozent. Insgesamt wurden ber 300 verschiedene Beschwerden in Zusammenhang mit den Amalgamfllungen genannt. Das klinische Beschwerdebild entspricht keinem spezifischen Schdigungsmuster und kann zu keiner Diagnoseentitt zusammengefasst werden....


 Wie  hoch mag wohl der Anteil an rothaarigen Lehrerinnen mittleren Alters mit Doppelnamen  unter diesen Klgern sein?  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Boaso

> ich will diese studie haben 
>   
> 
> das ist doch voll die vera....
> amalgam/hg kommt in groer menge bei entfernung der fllung in den krper. und bis dann soll es innerhalb eines jahres auf natrlichem wege ausgeschieden werden?! es schwimmt also munter 1 jahr im blut rum, kleine menge werden ber urin ausgeschieden und nach einem jahr ist es dann weg?!!
> low dose effekt kann ja sein. wenn man das schn in zellkulturen testet.
> aber das im krper nur eine low-belastung stattfindet knnen sie nicht ausschlieen.



Die wollte ich auch gern haben, und finde es ein Unverschmtheit, dass man diese Studie fr viel Geld kaufen muss, obwohl diese mit ffentlichen Geldern und den Geldern die Degussa als Strafe zahlen musste, finanziert wurde.
So eine Studie msste der breiten ffentlichkeit zugnglich gemacht werden.

----------


## docmoechtegern

> Die wollte ich auch gern haben, und finde es ein Unverschmtheit, dass man diese Studie fr viel Geld kaufen muss, obwohl diese mit ffentlichen Geldern und den Geldern die Degussa als Strafe zahlen musste, finanziert wurde.
>  So eine Studie msste der breiten ffentlichkeit zugnglich gemacht werden.





> Purchase Short-Term Access ￼Pay per Article - You may access this article (from the computer you are currently using) for 1 day for US$12.00.


Na ja, 12 US $ msste Euch die Sache doch wert sein?

----------


## docmoechtegern

> So eine Studie msste der breiten ffentlichkeit zugnglich gemacht werden.


Man kann sich Fachzeitschriften oder Kopien einzelner Artikel aus Fachzeitschriften auch ber  ffentliche  Bibliotheken besorgen.  Ich kann das  sogar online von zuhause aus    ber einen Zugangscode, den ich von unserer Stadtbibliothek bekommen habe, machen.

----------


## Neuling08

> Man kann sich Fachzeitschriften oder Kopien einzelner Artikel aus Fachzeitschriften auch ber  ffentliche  Bibliotheken besorgen.  Ich kann das  sogar online von zuhause aus    ber einen Zugangscode, den ich von unserer Stadtbibliothek bekommen habe, machen.


das ist ja super. gut zu wissen. naja von DIESER studie hab ich genug. normalerweise ist ja das was nach auen dringt noch das beste. aber davon kann ich nichts sehen. es ist nicht berzeugend, es wurden fehler gemacht, die sogar zugegeben wurden also wirds noch fehler geben, die sie nicht bekannt geben. und sie haben meiner meinung nach komplett das falsche untersucht.
stichwort untersuchte gruppe:subjektiv-amalgam-geschdigte; ausleitung mit vitaminen...

auerdem braucht es dafr, dass quecksilber im gehirn, nerven und knochen schdlich ist, keine studie. dies wurde ja auch nicht behandelt...
mein lsungsvorschlag wre, wenn sauerstoff was bringt -->hernehmen
und diese chelatkomplexbildner zu benutzen. ist doch absolut logisch, dass man den giftstoff abfangen sollte, damit er sich nirgends ablagern kann.

und diejenigen die hier anspielungen auf thunfisch geben, knnten ja zahlen geben wie hoch die hg-konz nach entsprechendem konsum ist (was das andere aber nicht wirklich relativiert, sollte es hoch sein; heit nur das man auch diese quelle vermeiden sollte)
und wie hoch nun die hg-konz unmittelbar nach der amalgam-bohrung ist.

----------


## Wacki

Hier noch ein sehr interessanter Artikel zum Amalgam:




> Tdliches Gift auf offizielle Empfehlung
> Dieser Text wurde verffentlicht am 29.04.2008 um 16:34 Uhr
> 
> Gesundheitsbehrden halten weiterhin an Amalgam fest
> Zahlreiche Studien belegen, dass das Zahnfllungsmaterial Amalgam krank machen kann. Dennoch behaupten Wissenschaftler des Robert Koch- Institutes in einer neuen Stellungnahme, es gbe hierfr "keine berzeugenden wissenschaftlichen Belege". So werden weiterhin viele Zahnrzte ihre Patienten mit Quecksilber abfllen, dem giftigsten nichtradioaktiven Element. Allein in Deutschland werden, Schtzungen zufolge, immer noch 10 bis 15 Tonnen davon pro Jahr verwendet. 
> http://www.zentrum-der-gesundheit.de/amalgam-ia.html

----------


## Neuling08

http://www.taz.de/1/leben/alltag/art...ash=57de0b8377

es ist ganz ehrlich eine schande fr die TU mnchen...

----------


## Wacki

Hallo Boaso,

Du kannst auch einfach dort im Sekretariat anrufen. Also ich hab das gemacht, und sie haben mir die Studie dann per Email zugeschickt.

Viele Gre
Wacki

----------


## Meuli

Hallo Wacki,

jetzt beantwort doch mal meine Frage  :Grinnnss!:  Was studierst du denn?

Meuli

----------


## Strodti

> .
> stichwort subjektiv, ausleitung mit vitaminen...


Beides absolut blich. 

Bei einer Studie werden verschiedene Behandlungsmethoden benutzt um den Effekt auf das Ergebnis zu messen. Vielleicht hat der Autor hier auch einen Confounder gesehen und hat die Vitaminbehandlung deshalb einbezogen. Das ist kein Fehler der Studie.

Natrlich sind Beschwerden hchst subjektiv. Meist werden die Beschwerden mit einem standardisiertem Fragebogen aufgenommen um eine Grad der Beschwerden zu erstellen und dann Probanden mit vergleichbaren Anfangsbeschwerden in die Studie zu nehmen.
So eine Studie kann ja schlecht randomisiert sein, daher muss man aufpassen dass kein Selectionbias entsteht.

Handwerklich scheint die Studie in Ordnung zu sein (also so wie man das aus einem Aussschnitt halt beurteilen kann).

Es ist brigens absolut in Ordnung, dass die Verlage ihre Zeitschriften nicht kostenlos zum Download ins Internet stellen. Diese Fachzeitschriften werden mit hohem Aufwand und geringer Auflage produziert und sind daher sehr teuer. Studenten und andere Interessierte knnen ber die Bibliotheken (die hufig solche Zeitungen online abonniert haben) die Studien lesen.

----------


## Boaso

> Hallo Boaso,
> 
> Du kannst auch einfach dort im Sekretariat anrufen. Also ich hab das gemacht, und sie haben mir die Studie dann per Email zugeschickt.
> 
> Viele Gre
> Wacki



Das werde ich machen.


Liebe Gre
Boaso

----------


## Neuling08

> Bei einer Studie werden verschiedene Behandlungsmethoden benutzt um den Effekt auf das Ergebnis zu messen. Vielleicht hat der Autor hier auch einen Confounder gesehen und hat die Vitaminbehandlung deshalb einbezogen. Das ist kein Fehler der Studie.
> 
> Natrlich sind Beschwerden hchst subjektiv. Meist werden die Beschwerden mit einem standardisiertem Fragebogen aufgenommen um eine Grad der Beschwerden zu erstellen und dann Probanden mit vergleichbaren Anfangsbeschwerden in die Studie zu nehmen.


dass vitamine nicht quecksilber unschdlich machen knnen ist doch komplett klar.
interessanter wre eben ein chelatbildner gewesen.
im grunde gibt es aber da nichts mehr zu beweisen, weil es ja schon bei vergiftungen medizinisch anerkannt ist.

ich meinte damit, dass sie von SUBJEKTIV-amalgam-geschdigten reden.
war nicht im letzten thread die rede von psychosomatik.
es sagt einfach nichts aus patienten auszuwhlen, die SUBJEKTIVamalgam-geschdigt sind.
es ist eine studie um den heien brei herum.
und der grad des schadens hngt nicht vom grad der momentanen/schon vorhandenen beschwerden ab, sondern von den ablagerungen des quecksilbers im krper.

----------


## Blunsi

Hier noch eine Stellungnahme von Dr. Joachim Mutter (Umweltmediziner) zur Mnchner "Amalgamstudie": http://ehlers.td-fn.net/index.php?484fb015ab33d%7C1



> Mnchner Amalgamstudie
> 
> Fragwrdige Interpretation
> Entwarnung in aller Munde, titelte die Sddeutsche Zeitung zu den Ergebnissen der Mnchner Amalgamstudie, die am 4. April 2008 verffentlicht wurden. Auch andere Medien wie Der Spiegel oder die FAZ zogen derartige Schlsse aus den Forschungen. Der kritische Umweltmediziner Dr. Joachim Mutter kommt in seinem wissenschaftlichen Kommentar zu einer vllig anderen Interpretation. raum&zeit stellt diesen vor.

----------


## Strodti

Du willst doch Medizin studieren. Am besten gewhnst du dir das schwarz/wei denken erstmal ab.
Es ist nicht ausgeschlossen, dass ein Beschwerdebild sowohl psychosomatisch als auch durch krperliche Ursachen ausgelst wird. Bei der Zusammenstellung der Studienteilnehmer kann man also annehmen, dass es auch psychosomatisch erkrankte Probanden gibt.

In dieser Studie wurden die Probanden ja auf Zahnstatus, Quecksilberbelastung und Therapieerfolg untersucht. Daher ist es nicht notwendig, dass alle Probanden Amalgampatienten oder Patienten mit erhhter Quecksilberbelastung sind.

Umgekehrt ist es doch fr den Autor interessant, wie Beschwerden und Quecksilberbelastung/Anzahl der Amalgamfllungen korrelieren.

----------


## anba

> Hier noch eine Stellungnahme von Dr. Joachim Mutter (Umweltmediziner) zur Mnchner "Amalgamstudie": http://ehlers.td-fn.net/index.php?484fb015ab33d%7C1
> 
>       ....raum&zeit stellt diesen vor.....


 Zitat aus  http://ehlers.td-fn.net/index.php?Wir_ueber_uns:




> raum&zeit ist eine wissenschaftliche, vllig unabhngige Fachzeitschrift (auch von Anzeigenkunden unabhngig). Deshalb ist sie in der Lage, Informationen zu verffentlichen, die besonders von Fachzeitschriften, aber auch von den Massenmedien verschwiegen werden.[....]


   Man beachte auch diesen Beitrag aus der aktuellen Ausgabe Nr. 154:


 Zitat aus http://ehlers.td-fn.net/index.php?4851066bd3515|1 




> Krebs-Rebell Hamer in der Diskussion:
> 
>    Wie entsteht Krebs wirklich?
> 
>    Wie ein kleines Erdbeben erschtterte Dr. med. Ryke Geerd Hamers Neue Germanische Medizin 1981 die alternative Medizinszene.[....]


  :Wand:

----------


## Blunsi

Hallo Anba,

hast Du Dir den Artikel mit Dr. Mutter, auch mal durchgelesen, anstatt nur gleich voreingenommen mit irgendwelchen Artikeln von Dr. Hamer, die mit dem anderen Artikel aber auch rein gar nichts zu tun haben, unsachlich zu argumentieren ?

Ich wrde diese kritische Auseinandersetzung von einem angehenden Mediziner schon erwarten! Dr. Joachim Mutter ist DER Amalgamspezialist in Deutschland! Er hat mit diesem Dr. Hamer nicht das geringste am Hut...

Die Mainstream-Medien zitieren natrlich stets nur Amalgambefrworter, leben sie doch schlielich von der Chemieindustrie...

----------


## Strodti

Wieso melden sich innerhalb von zwei Tagen drei neue User nur fr den Amalgam Thread an?

----------


## Meuli

> Wieso melden sich innerhalb von zwei Tagen drei neue User nur fr den Amalgam Thread an?


Sicher, dass es DREI sind????  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## THawk

> ich meinte damit, dass sie von SUBJEKTIV-amalgam-geschdigten reden.
> war nicht im letzten thread die rede von psychosomatik.
> es sagt einfach nichts aus patienten auszuwhlen, die SUBJEKTIVamalgam-geschdigt sind.
> es ist eine studie um den heien brei herum.
> und der grad des schadens hngt nicht vom grad der momentanen/schon vorhandenen beschwerden ab, sondern von den ablagerungen des quecksilbers im krper.


Genau letzteres kannst du so nicht sagen. Ein Grundsatz besagt doch immer: Wir therapieren Patienten und keine Laborwerte.

Daher ist der Grad der Schdigung auch von den Beschwerden abhngig. Alleine eine erhhte Stoffkonzentration im Krper ist noch keine Krankheit. Bestes Beispiel: Eine Hyperurikmie (zu viel Harnsure) macht noch keine Gicht. Fr die Diagnose Gicht brauchst du dazu Schmerzen etc.

Problem dabei im Amalgam-Beispiel: Anscheinend lassen sich ja keine spezifischen Symptome einer Amalgam-Vergiftung finden (so klang es zumindest in genannten Studien an). Deshalb lt sich der Begriff der Amalgam-Schdigung nur schwer definieren und bleibt schlussendlich jedem Erkranktem berlassen. Das ist natrlicih ein Problem fr die Objektivierung.

----------


## anba

> .....biologischen Ausleitungstherapie .... 
> 
>    ......ich frage mich erneut: was haben die angestellt?
> 
>    ......das ist ja gar nicht das mit dmps  ....


 @Neuling08:
          Aus dem kurzen berblick in zm-online geht nicht hervor, wie die am Tag des Ausbohrens genau vorgegangen sind. Wenn Du wissen willst, ob die am Tag des Ausbohrens DMPS gegeben haben und unter Sauerstoffgabe ausgebohrt haben, musst Du Dir die Originalarbeit besorgen.

   Vielleicht haben die  eine "biologische Ausleitungstherapie" gemacht,  weil sie sich am Vorgehen der Naturheilkundler/  Alternativmediziner  orientiert haben?   

               Dr.  Mutter (von den Aktivisten hier als DER Amalgamexperte Deutschlands bezeichnet) empfiehlt    in seinem Buch  keine langfristige Behandlung   mit synthetischen Komplexbildnern, sondern Ausleitung mit Pflanzenprparaten  (Chlorella,     Brlauch und Korinader). 

               Einen berblick gibt es  z. B. dort: 

http://www.naturheilkunde-lexikon.eu/1467.html




> Die Entgiftung der Zellen - Vorgehensweise von Dr. Mutter 
> 
>                [.....]
>                 .Die folgende Anleitung ist aus dem Buch von Dr. Mutter: "Amalgam - Risiko fr die Menschheit", fit frs Leben Verlag, in verkrzter Form wiedergegeben [....]
> 
>                Verwendung biologischer Mittel 
> 
>                Fr eine Ausleitung von Quecksilber (Amalgam) werden zunchst - und das ist die gute Nachricht - ausschlielich in der Natur vorkommende Wirkstoffe verwendet. Die Einzelbestandteile der Ausleitung: Chlorella Algen, Brlauch und Korianderkraut. 
>                 [....]


Zur Vorbereitung auf den Tag des Ausbohrens der Amalgamfllungen soll  man Prparate dieser drei Pflanzenarten nach einem bestimmten Schema einnehmen. 

            Nach dem Ausbohren soll man diese pflanzlichen Prparate  ber  einen lngeren Zeitraum (mehrere Jahre)  weiter nehmen.  

               Auch am Tag des Ausbohrens soll man diese Pflanzenprparate einnehmen. Sogar ganz besonders hoch dosiert.

               Und nur, wenn bestimmte Kriterien ("besonders schwerer  Fall von  Amalgamkrankheit" und keine    DMPS-Allergie) erfllt sind, soll man am Tag des Ausbohrens zustzlich DMPS verwenden.

----------


## Die Niere

Da ich gerade zu faul bin Emails zu schreiben, schreibe ich es einfach hier in den Thread.

Wie lngst bekannt sein sollte, sind Doppelaccounts (und Selbstgesprche unter verschiedenen Namen) bei Medilearn nicht erlaubt. Deswegen wrde ich dazu raten, dass sich alle angesprochen Fhlenden bei uns melden, um die berflssigen Accounts zu sperren  :hmmm...: .

Blunsi & Wacki mssen sich keine Mhe mehr machen, denn die Sperrung beider Accounts habe ich aus obigen Grnden gerade selber durchgefhrt.

Vielen Dank fr die Aufmerksamkeit und in der Hoffnung auf eine weniger gefakte, aber trotzdem fruchtbare Diskussion, verbleibe ich...

die niere

----------


## Sawyer

Warum wird hier von den *hust* "besorgten Leuten" eigentlich immer vermutet es gbe eine Amalgam-Mafia die unbedingt daran interessiert ist dass Produkt auf dem Markt zu halten? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass man damit sonderlich viel Geld machen kann ;).

Ansonsten diesen Thread doch bitte offen lassen, es ist doch mal wirklich interessant wenn sich hier was tut.

----------


## Grant Green

Hallo,

Amalgam wurde bereits 1840 wegen seiner Giftigkeit in den USA verboten und auf Druck der Industrie einige Jahre spter wieder eingefhrt.

Der Druck lastet noch heute auf der Industrie und auf dem Gesundheitswesen, gibt man die Giftigkeit des Amalgams zu, entstehen Reparationszahlungen und man verliert zur gleichen Zeit den gnstigsten Stoff, um Lcher in den Zhnen zu flicken.
So wundert es nicht, das die zuletzt gro angelegte Studie von der Industrie finanziert wurde, das ist ein Fakt und hat erstmal nichts mit Verschwrung zu tun.
rzte, die an Unis selbst die Zusammenhnge des Amalgams und krperlicher Auswirkungen erforschen, bekommen Drohungen oder werden versetzt.

Ich wage jedoch nicht so schnell zu hoffen, das sich irgendetwas ndert. Leider sind momentan die direkten langwierigen Auswirkungen des Amalgams nicht so leicht nachweisbar, kann es sich doch auf fast unerschpfliche Arten zeigen. Von daher ist auch mit einer entsprechend hohen Dunkelziffer von Patienten zu rechnen, die groe Beschwerden haben, jedoch die groen Zuammenhnge noch nicht erkannt werden oder nicht erwnscht sind.

Doch es hat ja auch sehr lange gedauert, bis der direkte Nachweis von gesundheitlichen Schden durch Zigaretten erbracht und akzeptiert war, obwohl deren Giftigkeit auch jedem bekannt war. 
Auch htte man vor 20 Jahren sicher nicht gedacht, das als Mumpitz abgetane Akkupunktur heutzutage sogar von Hausrzten ausgefhrt wird, von vielen Kassen getragen wird und die Akkupunkturpunkte und die Meridiane nachgewiesen und aufgezeigt werden konnten.

Viele Gre
Grant Green

----------


## Boaso

Warum sind hier alle so "blauugig und unrealistisch".
Ich frage mich wird hier zensiert?
Bei unangenehmen Fakten wird der Thread einfach geschlossen.

Das hat berhaupt nichts mit *Mafia* oder *Verschwrungstheorien* zu tun, aber bei einem bisschen gesunden Menschenverstand sollte man doch zwischen Fiktion und Realitt unterscheiden knnen.

Wer meint ich liege da falsch kann gerne Beispiele bringen.

Ich habe hier im Forum z. B. einen Beitrag ber Kapazittsklagen gesehen, alleine hier zeigt es sich schon, dass Professoren Einfluss haben und diesen Einfluss auch nutzen.

http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...age+Heidelberg

Professoren prgen doch auch mit ihrer Sichtweise.
Wie wre es, wenn ein Student gegen Amalgam ist und das ffentlich uert.
Welche Chancen htte er zu einem guten Studium an der Uni, wenn z.B. Prof. Hickel, Zilker oder die Hardliner der Amalgambefrworter dort das Sagen haben?

Bei der Studie "German Amalgam Trial GAT" waren doch durch die Bank die Hardliner magebend.
Nehmen wir mal den Prof. Halbach.
Einflussreich, siehe Halbachstiftung ehemaliger Vorstand des GSF-Forschungszentrums, beschimpft seit Jahren die Amalgamgegner.

Es kann mir doch niemand erzhlen, dass solche Menschen nicht ihre persnliche Haltung und ihren Einfluss in eine Studie miteinbringen.

Oder der Dr. Melchart, der so von seinen Entspannungsbungen berzeugt ist.
Auerdem war er Leiter einer Studie ber die Wirksamkeit fr Akupunktur, mit seinen positiven Ergebnissen wurde erreicht, dass z.B. Krankenkassen eine Akupunkturbehandlung befrworten.
Da kann man dann das Quecksilber mit Akupunktur eliminieren?

Als Leiter des Zentrums fr Naturheilverfahren ist es mir allerdings schleierhaft, wie er den Seilakt zwischen Naturheilverfahren und hochgiftigem Quecksilber bewltigt?

Der Professor Hickel ist ebenfalls 1. Vorsitzender der DGZ und in vielen Gremien  und Ausschssen, die wiederum teilweise von der Halbachstiftung untersttzt werden.
Der Prof. Zilker ist ebenfalls in vielen Gremien und Ausschssen und Vorstnden federfhrend.
Da lassen sich jede Menge Verflechtung finden.......kann jeder beim googlen berprfen.

Wie steht man also pltzlich da, wenn alles was man jahrzehntelang gelehrt hat, pltzlich falsch sein soll?
Nagt das nicht am Ego, wer gibt schon gerne Fehler zu?

Quecksilber ist ein hochgiftiger Stoff, der aus allen Bereichen lt. EU verbannt werden soll.

Warum wurde z.B. in Japan Amalgam lngst verboten?
Die wissen seit ihrer Minamata Katastrophe, was Quecksilber bewirkt.

Dort geht es doch auch ohne, warum also bei uns nicht?

Sollte mein Beitrag jetzt gelscht werden, sollte man einmal darber nachdenken, wie es in der Hitlerzeit war..............den Anfngen der Meinungsfreiheit und Zensierung sollte man in einer Demokratie doch vehement wehren.

----------


## McZahnAG

> (... blablabla ...)


Und schon wieder hat ein Forumneuling den Weg direkt in den Amalgamthread geschafft !!! Dinge gibts ... !!!   :hmmm...:

----------


## rate mal

> ....Sollte mein Beitrag jetzt gelscht werden, sollte man einmal darber nachdenken, wie es in der Hitlerzeit war..............den Anfngen der Meinungsfreiheit und Zensierung sollte man in einer Demokratie doch vehement wehren.


Das sag ich nur noch: Godwin's Law     :Grinnnss!:   bzw.  :kotzen: 



 BTW: Ich bin  auch kein Freund von Amalgamfllungn

----------


## Sebastian1

Godwins Law: The thread went nazi and died. You lose.

*close*

----------

